# So let's talk seriously about scheduling ENWorlder games at GenCon...



## Rel (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm going to GenCon this year for my first time.  I have decided not to play in any of the official games because I'd rather spend that time gaming with folks I know from here.  The Game Day organizer in me tells me that two months out is a good time frame to start trying to get the ball rolling on where and when the "pickup" games might happen.

At this point my schedule is pretty much wide open (all I know is that I'm going to play in der kluge's Round Robin DM game) and I'd like to start nailing down some times to game with my fellow ENWorlders.

The games I'm probably going to bring to run are:

_Orcz!_ - D&D game where all the PC's are Orcs.  I've run this at the NC Game Day and another local con and had good success with it.

_Sky Galleons of Mars_ - D20 Modern game based in the world of Space: 1889 (Victorian Sci-Fi - think Jules Verne and HG Wells type stuff).  Another game I've run a series of adventures in for the NC Game Days.


I am happy to run these games at any time I can get a fistfull of players.  I'm also looking to play in other people's games wherever possible.

Here is the schedule we've got thus far.  If folks would like to indicate games they want to run as well as ones they wish to play in, I'll update things as often as I can.  Please keep an eye on what games I've added you to and when because this is hardly fool proof and I've been known to be a fool on occasion...

Wednesday

Dinnertime-Midnight - Canadiana Suite gathering of folks to eat dinner, have a few beers and socialize/play card/boardgames.

Thursday

2:30-6:30 - *Rel's Sky Galleons of Mars* One Slot Open
The Universe
Queen Dopplepopolis (part time )
CarlZog
romp
Frukathka


2PM-7PM - *Jester47's Wilderlands Treasure Hunters Game* (3 slots left)
El Sose


2PM-6PM - *Piratecat's A lazy day in Eversink* 6 players total
RangerWickett
Urbanmech


5ishPM-9PM - *Psion's Spycraft 2E: Dark Inheritance Game*
*Cancelled*
d20Dwarf
Ghettognome
Ghostwind
(Tom Knauss)


7PM-Midnight - *Rel's Orcz! D&D Game*
DaveStebbins
Tonya
Frukathka


7PM-Midnight - *Crothian's Paranoia: Orc and Pie*
Dextra
Buttercup
romp


Friday

11AM-4PM - *Psion's Traveller d20 Game*
Frukathka
Teflon Billy
Rel
Jack of Shadows
Jester47
El Sose
romp


10AM-2PM - *Piratecat's A lazy day in Eversink Game* 6 players total
Spider
Pielorinho
Matchstick


Ennies from 9-?? and possible post awards "festivities"


Saturday

10AM-2PM - *d20Dwarf's Midnight 2nd Edition Game* NOW FULL
Harrowed
Buttercup
Mac1504
Mac1504's Friend
Piratecat


2PM-6PM - *der_kluge's Round Robin DM Game*
Spider


2PM-6PM - *Piratecat's Mace Hunter and the Fountain of Youth game* 7 players total
Rel
Matchstick
romp

7PM-11PM - *Spider's Spycraft Game*


8PM-? (not much past midnight) - *Rel's Sky Galleons of Mars*  One Slot Open
Cthulhu's Librarian
der_kluge
Ghostwind
Ethernaut
Piratecat
Pielorinho

Sunday

9AM-1PM - *der_kluge's Harp Game* - "The Restless Winter"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd be happy to play a game of Orcz!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> _Sky Galleons of Mars_ - D20 Modern game based in the world of Space: 1889 (Victorian Sci-Fi - think Jules Verne and HG Wells type stuff).  Another game I've run a series of adventures in for the NC Game Days.




I don't know what my full schedule looks like yet, but if you run a new Sky Galleons adventure that I haven't played in yet, I'd like to play "Air Gurkha" again.   
I know I'll have open time on Saturday, but exactly what time depends on when my team gets scheduled for the second round of the DCC tournament (because we WILL be advancing).

I'd also jump at a chance to play Orcz!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2005)

I hope to be running a Paranoia game and a game of Hollywood Camelot.  But I'm just not sure when yet.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm going to GenCon this year for my first time.  I have decided not to play in any of the official games because I'd rather spend that time gaming with folks I know from here.  The Game Day organizer in me tells me that two months out is a good time frame to start trying to get the ball rolling on where and when the "pickup" games might happen.
> 
> At this point my schedule is pretty much wide open (all I know is that I'm going to play in der kluge's Round Robin DM game) and I'd like to start nailing down some times to game with my fellow ENWorlders.




Hey, I'm honored!  I'm planning on running it Saturday, from 1-5.  I could also run it Saturday from 7 to midnight.  My Saturday evening is totally open. 

Tentatively, I'm running 
Round-Robin Saturday 1-5

HARP "The Restless Winter" (a murder mystery I ran at the MD/VA/DC game day) Saturday 7 to midnight. There are no official HARP games being ran at Gen Con, so if you want to check out the system, this would be as good an opportunity as any.

And I'd like to try to get into one of your Sky Galleons games.

My Sunday is totally open. I'm flying out that evening, so I could squeeze in a Sunday morning game as well.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 14, 2005)

On second thought, I may push all that back an hour. I think I'll sign up for another ENWorld booth from Noon to 2 (and hang out with Teflon Billy). Seems like that might also be a prime time slot to help manage the sign-up sheets for games that might be occuring late Saturday and Sunday. Since I've reserved my "weekend" for pick-up games, seems like others might have done the same.

So, 2-6, 8 to ?? for Round-Robin and HARP.


Do we want to organize a semi-official sign-up sheet?


----------



## Rel (Jun 14, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I don't know what my full schedule looks like yet, but if you run a new Sky Galleons adventure that I haven't played in yet, I'd like to play "Air Gurkha" again.
> I know I'll have open time on Saturday, but exactly what time depends on when my team gets scheduled for the second round of the DCC tournament (because we WILL be advancing).




+



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> And I'd like to try to get into one of your Sky Galleons games.




=  What if we did the Sky Galleons game on Saturday night?  Could we then do HARP (which I wouldn't mind playind) on Sunday AM?

If so then I would have Saturday all spoken for as well as Sunday morning.  That would leave me Thursday and Friday to schedule more games to run/play (during which I can see about trying to schedule Orcz!).


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolutely. That sounds groovy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 14, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Do we want to organize a semi-official sign-up sheet?



Yeah, we should have one.


----------



## Rel (Jun 14, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Absolutely. That sounds groovy.




I love it when a plan comes together.  It's starting to look like signup sheet time.  The only trick is that I'm concerned about my ability to keep such a sheet updated because I'm going to be on and off the boards a fair bit over the next couple months.  Let me see if I can go round up a mod to help with this.


----------



## Henry (Jun 14, 2005)

*A note for anyone going to Gencon and reading this thread:*

Rel's Orcz! and Sky Galleons Games are two of the most fun convention games I've ever played in my life - hands down, including RPGA, D&D, and Arcana Unearthed. If you can get in on one of Rel's games, do it. NOW.

I won't be going to Gencon, but I'm wishing all you guys both a safe trip and some fun times.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> =  What if we did the Sky Galleons game on Saturday night?




What time are you thinking? An evening game after 8pm would work for me no problems. Of course, I'll have to eat at some point as well.


----------



## Rel (Jun 14, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> What time are you thinking? An evening game after 8pm would work for me no problems. Of course, I'll have to eat at some point as well.




8:00 should work fine.  That will give us some wiggle room and time for dinner after the Round Robin game.  I'm going to get a sign up sheet going as soon as I can enlist some Mod help.

And thanks for the compliments, Henry.  That means a lot coming from a GM who I respect and admire.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 14, 2005)

Sky Galleons has piqued my interest - I'd like to participate in that game as well.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 14, 2005)

Rel - d20 or d6 Star Wars?


----------



## Rel (Jun 14, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Rel - d20 or d6 Star Wars?




d20.  I never owned the d6 system, though I've heard it mentioned a lot.


----------



## fett527 (Jun 14, 2005)

I wish I was going.  I'll get to GenCon before I die- I swear!


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 14, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I wish I was going.  I'll get to GenCon before I die- I swear!




Jeez, you're not that far away. According to Google it's only 2.5 hours away. You could leave Saturday morning and drive up and spend most of the day there, and drive back that night.  You could even sign up for a game or two.  Or just call in sick on Friday if you're weekend is booked.


----------



## fett527 (Jun 14, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Jeez, you're not that far away. According to Google it's only 2.5 hours away. You could leave Saturday morning and drive up and spend most of the day there, and drive back that night.  You could even sign up for a game or two.  Or just call in sick on Friday if you're weekend is booked.




Distance has never been the issue.  Time, money and a wife who thinks I shouldn't game let alone go to a convention are.  I have a son who is 13 months now so that makes it even harder.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 14, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Distance has never been the issue.  Time, money and a wife who thinks I shouldn't game let alone go to a convention are.  I have a son who is 13 months now so that makes it even harder.




I went to Gen Con in '03 with a 3 month at home. It's just a day!!  

Gas would cost you @ 25 mpg for 230 miles (there and back) around $19 (9.2 gallons). A 1 day badge (pre-ordered) is $23.  You can buy lunch at the McDonalds nearby for say, $6.

23+19+6 = $48.  So, if you don't buy anything in the dealer floor (it's fun to just look), you could get to Gen Con for less than $50.  If you're wife loved you, she'd let you come.

I'm jealous. I'm flying to Gen Con, and getting a hotel room.  I *wish* I could go to Gen Con for $50. Man.


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, I am heading to GenCon as well, for the first time ever.  I'm sure I'd love to run into some people.  Although, I'm not really sure what I'm doing there, I'm trying to get into a couple Living Greyhawk games, but I'm planning my con schedule within the next couple of days, so nows the time to tell me stuff I'm supposed to play in.

*grin*


----------



## fett527 (Jun 14, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I went to Gen Con in '03 with a 3 month at home. It's just a day!!
> 
> Gas would cost you @ 25 mpg for 230 miles (there and back) around $19 (9.2 gallons). A 1 day badge (pre-ordered) is $23.  You can buy lunch at the McDonalds nearby for say, $6.
> 
> ...




I've done the math before.  Many times.  And I would buy stuff and probably spend money getting event tickets.  So, it would definitely reach closer to $100 than to $50.  It will happen, just not this year.  Thanks for the moral support though!


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 14, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I've done the math before.  Many times.  And I would buy stuff and probably spend money getting event tickets.  So, it would definitely reach closer to $100 than to $50.  It will happen, just not this year.  Thanks for the moral support though!




Yes, but you're posting in the pick-up games thread. These games are free!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 14, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm jealous. I'm flying to Gen Con, and getting a hotel room.  I *wish* I could go to Gen Con for $50. Man.




Wouldn't that just be awesome!  Here I was excited to get tickets for The_Universe and I for less than $400.

I'm glad that we're both gamers...

Also - Rel - though I can't say anything for certain, I may be up for Star Wars depending on when it's being played.  Mmmm... Star Wars.


----------



## Psion (Jun 14, 2005)

Scheduling? IME, GenCon games need to be a bit more fluid.

Still, I need to settle on a few things like which games I actually will run...


----------



## Rel (Jun 14, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Scheduling? IME, GenCon games need to be a bit more fluid.




I'm not trying (or encouraging) to plot out an intenerary for every moment of my trip.  But I am trying (and sort of encouraging) scheduling a few games here and there as a way of sorting out what time I have free for true pickup games, cruising the convention halls and helping out with the booth.


----------



## Rel (Jun 14, 2005)

For those already in the mix, I've added a schedule to the first post.  Feel free to post about games you wish to run or play.

Queen_Dopplepopolis, is there a time in particular in which you would prefer to play Star Wars?  So far, I'm wide open for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 15, 2005)

i have no idea when i'll be available.    keep me in mind for last minute pickup games and such!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd love to actually play some games this year while I am at Gen Con. The Sky Galleon sounds very cool. I'd also be willing to run a couple of pick-up games. I can run a session or two of _Where Dark Elves Rule: The Director's Cut_ along with a session of one of my campaigns that I run at work called _Taken by the Storm_. Buttercup plays in that one and she can tell you what a blast it can be (both figuratively and literally).


----------



## Campbell (Jun 15, 2005)

While scenario details are still fluid, I'm going to be running a session of Barsoomcore's Gun-Fu minigame, probably later on Thursday, about 6ish. If possible I'd like to find time to run a CoC d20 scenario.

Also count me in on Sky Galleons of Mars, and der_kluge's round robin game.


----------



## Rel (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I'd love to actually play some games this year while I am at Gen Con. The Sky Galleon sounds very cool. I'd also be willing to run a couple of pick-up games. I can run a session or two of _Where Dark Elves Rule: The Director's Cut_ along with a session of one of my campaigns that I run at work called _Taken by the Storm_. Buttercup plays in that one and she can tell you what a blast it can be (both figuratively and literally).




I've interpreted this as a desire to sign up for the Sky Galleons game, Ghostwind.  If I'm wrong and you were just making a kind comment then please correct me.

I've also added Campbell to that game and the Round Robin game.  That puts the Sky Galleons game at full capacity but I might be willing to run another round of it at a different time if there is further interest.  If I'm hauling all the props and stuff to Indy, I might as well get as much use out of them as I can, eh?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll be there, Rel. Just come by the Studio2/Bastion Press booth sometime and remind me. It gets crazy for us vendors.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 15, 2005)

Rel, you can put 9-1 for my HARP game.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jun 15, 2005)

Fett,

I have a crew that leaves from Dayton.  If you want to go next year let me know and we can throw you in the car and drag you with us.


----------



## fett527 (Jun 15, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> Fett,
> 
> I have a crew that leaves from Dayton.  If you want to go next year let me know and we can throw you in the car and drag you with us.





well, I was talking to Enkhidu yesterday about it.  Our group needs to go so I'd like to make it a definite to go next year.  We'll stay in touch and see how it comes out.  Thanks!


----------



## Psion (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay, I'll play. I still think that all plans are going to get trashed with first contact with the enemy, but I'd hate to be "scheduled out". Jot me down tenatively for Friday afternoon. Game: TBD.

First off, I never did hammer down what I was going to prepare. All the below interest me; which would interest you all the most. I can't run them all, just 1 or 2. Whatever draws the most interest:


A *D&D planar game* with the option of allowing early applicants to make their own characters and access to many supplements. (One thing I dislike about most con games is that they are typically "core only" or, at the very best, WotC only.) (0 votes)
D20 Modern w/ Blood & Fists and possibly other supplements.  (0 votes)
Traveller d20 (we had a blast with this last year.) *(2 votes)*
Spycraft or Spycraft: Dark Inheritance. *(2 votes)*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 15, 2005)

Psion, I'd be interested in playing in your Traveller game.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 15, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> well, I was talking to Enkhidu yesterday about it.  Our group needs to go so I'd like to make it a definite to go next year.  We'll stay in touch and see how it comes out.  Thanks!




Fett, you and Enk keep me in this loop as well - the Brannon & Brannon team-up might not be going this year, but next year is a MUST!


----------



## Rel (Jun 15, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> 4) Spycraft or Spycraft: Dark Inheritance.




I've never played Spycraft but I've heard nothing but good things about it.  So that'd be my vote.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm in the process of 3.5ing The Mud Sorcerers Tomb and would love to run it for my fellow ENWorlders. I'll need 6 players. I'll GM this on Saturday from 8pm to midnight.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone interested in running a couple of 2-hour games?  I'm free on Thursday and Friday from 5 to 8 (but still need time to eat dinner) but I could work in a 2-hour game.  Even a board game or a card game. I don't own a lot of different games of this nature, but I'd like to learn a few new good ones.

Wait, I think WoTC is re-releasing Robo Rally at Gen Con. Maybe we could play a quick game of Robo Rally!


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 15, 2005)

I was just thinking - I'm actually going to be in Indy Wednesday afternoon, so I would be interested in a game Wednesday night.  Say, an 8 to midnight game.


----------



## fett527 (Jun 15, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Fett, you and Enk keep me in this loop as well - the Brannon & Brannon team-up might not be going this year, but next year is a MUST!




No problem Ashy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 15, 2005)

Maybe you guys can answer a quick question for me: What time does GenCon actually start? I can't seem to find this info on the official website.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 15, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I was just thinking - I'm actually going to be in Indy Wednesday afternoon, so I would be interested in a game Wednesday night.  Say, an 8 to midnight game.




I'll be in town on Wednesday night so I could probably run something. Will know as it gets a little closer to Con time.


----------



## Henry (Jun 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe you guys can answer a quick question for me: What time does GenCon actually start? I can't seem to find this info on the official website.




Usually 8 am Thursday Morning, but a TON of gamers are hanging around the convention center and downtown Indy on Wednesday after about 12pm, so if you want to meet up with gamers, there's stuff to do as early as then.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 15, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Usually 8 am Thursday Morning, but a TON of gamers are hanging around the convention center and downtown Indy on Wednesday after about 12pm, so if you want to meet up with gamers, there's stuff to do as early as then.




Right - what Henry said. A lot of gamers don't consider it to have started until the dealer floor opens, and that's Thursday morning at 8 or 9, I can't remember which. But there'll be lots of people there Wednesday night milling about. You can't get a badge or sign up for events or anything though until Thursday morning.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 15, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in running a couple of 2-hour games?  I'm free on Thursday and Friday from 5 to 8 (but still need time to eat dinner) but I could work in a 2-hour game.  Even a board game or a card game. I don't own a lot of different games of this nature, but I'd like to learn a few new good ones.




I'll be bringing some games with me that fit this time frame perfectly-Apples to Apples, Chrononauts, Carcassonne, and a few others. All good games that don't take too much time, and are lots of fun. RoboRally would be great if someone picks up a copy at the con. I might just do that... Also want to pick up Ticket To Ride and Ticket To Ride:Europe to bring with me as well.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 15, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I was just thinking - I'm actually going to be in Indy Wednesday afternoon, so I would be interested in a game Wednesday night.  Say, an 8 to midnight game.




Rel & I will be getting into town late Wednesday afternoon (if previous years are an indication, probably around 4-5pm). So I'm up for a Wednesday night game, or just hanging out/having dinner with a bunch of folks.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 15, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Rel & I will be getting into town late Wednesday afternoon (if previous years are an indication, probably around 4-5pm). So I'm up for a Wednesday night game, or just hanging out/having dinner with a bunch of folks.




Why don't we all plan on getting together then. We can either do a board game or I can run an adventure for everyone, depending on what sounds good. Ever play epic level characters?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Why don't we all plan on getting together then. We can either do a board game or I can run an adventure for everyone, depending on what sounds good. Ever play epic level characters?





Sounds like that could be a plan! Another friend of mine will be coming with us as well, he'll want to play as well. I'm of the mindset that Wednesday night could be best for board games, after a 10 hour car trip, I don't know if I'll be up for RPGs quite yet, but maybe). 

Plus, I'll have to deal with some ENnie Awards stuff right away, like playing "Where are the ENnie Judges badges this year?", which is a nice little scavenger hunt that the GenCon staff likes to send us on when we get there on Wednesday.   

As for Epic level Characters, nope, never played them.


----------



## Chaldfont (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd be interested in hanging out with some ENWorld gamers Wednesday night before the con. I work in downtown Indy and get off about 4-5pm. There are quite a few cool places to eat down here, not all of them within walking distance of the convention center (starts drooling at the thought of Yat's).

And now that I'm a family man, I have a mini van.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 15, 2005)

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in hanging out with some ENWorld gamers Wednesday night before the con. I work in downtown Indy and get off about 4-5pm. There are quite a few cool places to eat down here, not all of them within walking distance of the convention center (starts drooling at the thought of Yat's).
> 
> And now that I'm a family man, I have a mini van.



 The_Universe and I will also be arriving on Wednesday afternoon.  We'd definately be up for dinner with some fellow EnWorlders...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd be up for dinner on Wednesday night aw well! Maybe I can talk my dad into coming, otherwise I'll need a lift.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Why don't we all plan on getting together then. We can either do a board game or I can run an adventure for everyone, depending on what sounds good. Ever play epic level characters?




No, but if you pre-gen then, I'm up to the challenge.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 15, 2005)

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in hanging out with some ENWorld gamers Wednesday night before the con. I work in downtown Indy and get off about 4-5pm. There are quite a few cool places to eat down here, not all of them within walking distance of the convention center (starts drooling at the thought of Yat's).
> 
> And now that I'm a family man, I have a mini van.




Hey, maybe you could shuttle us from the airport to our hotels.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 15, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> No, but if you pre-gen then, I'm up to the challenge.



ditto here.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 15, 2005)

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in hanging out with some ENWorld gamers Wednesday night before the con. I work in downtown Indy and get off about 4-5pm. There are quite a few cool places to eat down here, not all of them within walking distance of the convention center (starts drooling at the thought of Yat's).
> 
> And now that I'm a family man, I have a mini van.




Cool! I'm thinking about Sahm's (in Fishers) as a place to eat at least once during the Con. Also, I've got a room in the Hyatt Regency this year (expensive little bugger) so we have a fallback place to play if nothing else can be found. We could do board games on Wednesday and then if enough folks are interested, I can run my epic adventure on one of the other nights (assuming we can all get our schedules to meet).


----------



## Rel (Jun 15, 2005)

I think I'm of the same mind as CL.  After a long day on the road I think I'll mostly be in the mood for a couple beers, a lot of food and some great conversations with fellow ENWorlders with a lightweight board game thrown in for good measure.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 16, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Cool! I'm thinking about Sahm's (in Fishers) as a place to eat at least once during the Con. Also, I've got a room in the Hyatt Regency this year (expensive little bugger) so we have a fallback place to play if nothing else can be found.




Don't forget the RAM.  Great food and very gamer friendly atmosphere...


----------



## francisca (Jun 16, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I know I'll have open time on Saturday, but exactly what time depends on when my team gets scheduled for the second round of the DCC tournament (because we WILL be advancing).



 

Ataboy!!!

Edit:  There is an ever increasing chance I'll be milling around wednesday night, but won't be crashing downtown, as my reservations aren't until thursday.

I'll have a basic/expert game ready to roll, and my buddy will have a shadwrun (3rd) ready to roll.  I'll also bring the ubiquitous fluxx and munchkin, some Pirates of the Spanish Main/Crimson Coast/Revolution ships, and, I dunno, CandyLand or something.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm probably coming into town Wed. night with rjmc64. Games I can bring include Zombies!!!, Fluxx, Chrononauts, Munchkin, Ninja Burger. I can also finish up my 3.5 conversion of C2: Ghost Tower of Inverness.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jun 16, 2005)

You've made the front page news.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jun 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> _Sky Galleons of Mars_ - D20 Modern game based in the world of Space: 1889 (Victorian Sci-Fi - think Jules Verne and HG Wells type stuff).  Another game I've run a series of adventures in for the NC Game Days.




I think Rel needs to run extra sessions of this so OTHER people can get in on it.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 16, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> Edit:  There is an ever increasing chance I'll be milling around wednesday night, but won't be crashing downtown, as my reservations aren't until thursday.




Where are you staying Wednesday night? 



			
				francisca said:
			
		

> I'll have a basic/expert game ready to roll, and my buddy will have a shadwrun (3rd) ready to roll.  I'll also bring the ubiquitous fluxx and munchkin, some Pirates of the Spanish Main/Crimson Coast/Revolution ships, and, I dunno, CandyLand or something.




Oh! Oh! Oh! I wanna play Candyland! My Gingerbreadman Barbarian 12/Wizard 7 can easily take out anything the molasses swamp can dish out!   



			
				MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> I think Rel needs to run extra sessions of this so OTHER people can get in on it.



Hey, I only get to play in Rel's Sky Galleons game twice a year, so I'm not giving up my seat this time! But I bet if you ask nicely enough, he'll run another session of it. 

I'll also be bringing Star Munchkin and Munchkin Fu (and the Blender expansion), and maybe Munchkin Bites if I pick it up before the con.


----------



## francisca (Jun 16, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Where are you staying Wednesday night?



I play D&D with some friends in Indy, I'll probably flop at one of their places.



			
				Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Oh! Oh! Oh! I wanna play Candyland! My Gingerbreadman Barbarian 12/Wizard 7 can easily take out anything the molasses swamp can dish out!



You've out-silly'd me again, you crazy librarian!!!


----------



## Rel (Jun 16, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> You've made the front page news.




BAH!  I won't rest until we're STICKY!


Funny, I said the same thing to my wife last night...


----------



## Rel (Jun 16, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> I think Rel needs to run extra sessions of this so OTHER people can get in on it.




And when might you be free, sir?  Howzabout sometime on Thursday?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> BAH!  I won't rest until we're STICKY!
> Funny, I said the same thing to my wife last night...



 Arrrgh! TMI! TMI! TMI!


----------



## Rel (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Arrrgh! TMI! TMI! TMI!




True, true.  But I couldn't resist the obvious joke.  


Perhaps someday I'll possess a sense of decorum but that's not where the smart money is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> True, true.  But I couldn't resist the obvious joke.
> Perhaps someday I'll possess a sense of decorum but that's not where the smart money is.



Yeesh! Some people.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeesh! Some people.




And to think, I have to ride 10 hours in a car with Rel...


----------



## Chaldfont (Jun 16, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Cool! I'm thinking about Sahm's (in Fishers) as a place to eat at least once during the Con. Also, I've got a room in the Hyatt Regency this year (expensive little bugger) so we have a fallback place to play if nothing else can be found. We could do board games on Wednesday and then if enough folks are interested, I can run my epic adventure on one of the other nights (assuming we can all get our schedules to meet).




How is Sahm's? I live in Fishers but I've never been there.

Hehe, small world. I grew up in Fort Wayne and my parents still live there.


----------



## bolen (Jun 16, 2005)

I'd like to run a conan d20 game on wed night.  Anyone interested

Psion I would like to play either Dark Inherentance or Traveller.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 16, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> And to think, I have to ride 10 hours in a car with Rel...




I have to ride in a car with myself for three hours....


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 16, 2005)

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> How is Sahm's? I live in Fishers but I've never been there.
> 
> Hehe, small world. I grew up in Fort Wayne and my parents still live there.




Sahm's is awesome. I eat there eveytime I get down to Indy. Some of the best sandwiches around, especially the tenderloin. Seriously, you need to go there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have to ride in a car with myself for three hours....



 That can't be good!


----------



## Psion (Jun 16, 2005)

bolen said:
			
		

> Psion I would like to play either Dark Inherentance or Traveller.




That sounds like two and two votes then.

Hmm.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 16, 2005)

If I can squeeze it in, I'd like to play in your Dark Inheritance game, Psion. Are you providing the characters?


----------



## Psion (Jun 16, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> If I can squeeze it in, I'd like to play in your Dark Inheritance game, Psion. Are you providing the characters?




I had hoped to (can't really rely on people having characters ready for a pick up game). Was there a specific character type you were looking for?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 16, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Was there a specific character type you were looking for?



I've always been partial to the Fixer/Explorer multiclass depending on the level of the party/adventure.


----------



## Psion (Jun 16, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I've always been partial to the Fixer/Explorer multiclass depending on the level of the party/adventure.




Fixer/Explorer, eh? Well, if you write it up and send it to me (or what types of skill/feat selections you wanted), that would be one character done.

I started working on some characters for the DC game day that I ended up missing, but I don't rightly recall what was in there.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 16, 2005)

Tell me what levels you want, Psion and I'll put together five or so characters to make your life easier.


----------



## beldar1215 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm interested in the Sky Gallons game. I only have about 4 things scheduled. I'll look at what I have and post it. Hopefully I can get into the game if you run a second one.

Beldar


----------



## Eltern (Jun 16, 2005)

To think that there are so many ENWorlders in the Indianapolis area, and I didn't notice    I live in Fishers, and while Sahm's is good, it's not -amazing- or anything, IMHO.


----------



## Campbell (Jun 16, 2005)

Psion, I'm up to play some T20 or Spycraft also.


----------



## Psion (Jun 17, 2005)

Campbell said:
			
		

> Psion, I'm up to play some T20 or Spycraft also.




3 and 3 eh?

FYI, campbell, I'll probably use the same pregens for T20 I used last year.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 17, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I'll also be bringing Star Munchkin and Munchkin Fu (and the Blender expansion), and maybe Munchkin Bites if I pick it up before the con.




Mmm... Munchkin.    SO MUCH FUN!!!


----------



## Campbell (Jun 17, 2005)

To pull a Psion I'm going to list some games I'd be willing to run and see what people are interested in. I'll get to work on designing a scenario once I see where people's interests lie.


The aforementioned Gun Fu game. Violent tragic characters must decide who to shoot first.   
A Star Wars d20 game set after Episode III.   
CoC d20   
Angel  RPG   
Mutants and Masterminds   
Shadowrun 3e   
Either Vampire; The Requiem or Werewolf: The Forsaken


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 17, 2005)

Campbell said:
			
		

> [*]The aforementioned Gun Fu game. Violent tragic characters must decide who to shoot first.
> [*]A Star Wars d20 game set after Episode III.
> [*]CoC d20
> [*]Mutants and Masterminds




I don't know if/when I'd be able to fit it intoi my schedule, but I'd be up for any of the above, especially the CoC or MnM games. But don't plan anything around me at this point...


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm always up for MNM although Shadowrun would be fun too.


----------



## ShadeMoon64 (Jun 18, 2005)

I will be at GenCon and would love to hook up with some fellow ENWorld-ers.  Anything planned for Thursday night?  I will be working in the exhibit hall when it is open so I would be interested in evening events.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 18, 2005)

ShadeMoon64 said:
			
		

> I will be at GenCon and would love to hook up with some fellow ENWorld-ers.  Anything planned for Thursday night?  I will be working in the exhibit hall when it is open so I would be interested in evening events.




Ditto. I'm open to doing something pretty much every evening, especially after the Ennies. The last several cons I've been to have been nearly 100% and no gaming at all. So the more I can squeeze in during the non-exhibitor hall hours, the better.


----------



## Rel (Jun 18, 2005)

If I were to run _Orcz!_ on Thursday night, would anybody be interested?


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 18, 2005)

I would be.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 19, 2005)

I would definitely be up for Orcz! Thursday night and also for the general get-together Wednesday evening. I have several things to get through in the next month or so before I can start to get REALLY psyched for my first GenCon, but this thread is already starting to get me stoked.

TB - what night is the _other_ trip planned for? I don't have that on my schedule yet, but I'm definitely planning on making time for it.

-Dave


----------



## Rel (Jun 19, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> TB - what night is the _other_ trip planned for? I don't have that on my schedule yet, but I'm definitely planning on making time for it.
> 
> -Dave




That would be Friday after the ENies if I'm not mistaken.

I'm going to go ahead and add Orcz! to the schedule for Thursday night.  I still need to nail down a time for those interested in a second Sky Galleons game.  If that comes to pass then I might take Star Wars off the table for right now.  I don't want to book my schedule too full of games that I'm running and not leave extra time for playing.


----------



## Rel (Jun 19, 2005)

Frukathka and Cthulhu's Libararian, you had mentioned earlier wanting to play Orcz!.  I've slotted it for Thursday night so I need to know if you can play then.  I'll hold you a spot in the game until you can confirm or deny that this is a good time for you.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Frukathka and Cthulhu's Libararian, you had mentioned earlier wanting to play Orcz!.  I've slotted it for Thursday night so I need to know if you can play then.  I'll hold you a spot in the game until you can confirm or deny that this is a good time for you.





Thursday is already full for me with a game that TB is running. Sorry! I'm sure I'll get to play in an Orcz! game at a Gameday sometime.


----------



## Buttercup (Jun 19, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> 3 and 3 eh?
> 
> FYI, campbell, I'll probably use the same pregens for T20 I used last year.



  So could I play Alice Darling again?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2005)

ShadeMoon64 said:
			
		

> I will be at GenCon and would love to hook up with some fellow ENWorld-ers.  Anything planned for Thursday night?  I will be working in the exhibit hall when it is open so I would be interested in evening events.



I'd like to run my Mud Sorceres Tomb 3.5 conversion. If anyone is interested I can GM it on Saturday from 8pm to midnight. I'll need 6 players, minimum.


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, I will be there but I will be a slave for WotC.  I hope to have some free gaming time in the evenings, so I figure on stopping by the EN World booth and seeing what is available.  Hope to see you all there.  I will be working in the Minis area for Wotc so stop by and say hello!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 20, 2005)

Please add my name to list of players for Orcz!


----------



## Rel (Jun 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Please add my name to list of players for Orcz!




You got it.  And I'll add your Saturday night game to the list.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You got it.  And I'll add your Saturday night game to the list.



Thanks!


----------



## Rel (Jun 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks!




Actually wait a second.  Right now you're signed up to play my Sky Galleons game on Saturday night.  I won't be offended if you'd rather run "Mud Sorceres Tomb 3.5" but I doubt you'll be able to do both at once.  What'll it be there, partner?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Actually wait a second.  Right now you're signed up to play my Sky Galleons game on Saturday night.  I won't be offended if you'd rather run "Mud Sorceres Tomb 3.5" but I doubt you'll be able to do both at once.  What'll it be there, partner?



Gimme a sec, trying to figure it out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 20, 2005)

All right you can set my game down for Staurday 10 am - 2 pm.


----------



## Rel (Jun 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right you can set my game down for Staurday 10 am - 2 pm.




Done!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Done!



Thanks Rel!


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right you can set my game down for Staurday 10 am - 2 pm.




Shucks!  I was looking for an EnWorld game on Satuday night!  Your game sounded like a perfect fit!  Keep me in mind if you change your mind.  I have one other EnWorlder who would probably be up for the game if that makes a difference....


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm like 90% sure I'll be at GenCon this year, but I want to buy the tickets and confirm with my traveling partners before committing to any games.  I look forward to seeing y'all!

Daniel


----------



## Rel (Jun 20, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I'm like 90% sure I'll be at GenCon this year, but I want to buy the tickets and confirm with my traveling partners before committing to any games.  I look forward to seeing y'all!
> 
> Daniel




Woot!


----------



## Vexed (Jun 20, 2005)

-I will be flying in for my first gen con this year : ) Im brining a couple friends, and we would be interested in a d20 Star Wars game.  So there is three votes...

Looking forward to meeting any enworlders there as well! 

 



			
				Campbell said:
			
		

> To pull a Psion I'm going to list some games I'd be willing to run and see what people are interested in. I'll get to work on designing a scenario once I see where people's interests lie.
> 
> 
> The aforementioned Gun Fu game. Violent tragic characters must decide who to shoot first.
> ...


----------



## Psion (Jun 21, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Tell me what levels you want, Psion and I'll put together five or so characters to make your life easier.




I had started some character idea notes, but can't find them right off. I think I was going for 6th level or so.

I assume that you are in the Bastion booth during the day. So does Thursday night work for you? Say 7 to give everyone time for dinner?

Friday looks pretty empty, and players who had expressed interest in T20 look busy Saturday, so I'll teneatively say Friday @1 for T20.

REL, can you pencil me in for:

Spycraft: Dark Inheritance, Thursday 7-11

Traveller d20, Friday *[edit]11-4*

Those who expressed interest, tell me if you can make these times.

Edit: Campbell & Fruthaka - I see you have the late shift at the booth Friday. Would an early game work for you?


----------



## Rel (Jun 21, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> REL, can you pencil me in for:
> 
> Spycraft: Dark Inheritance, Thursday 7-11
> 
> Traveller d20, Friday 1-5




You got it.  I might jump in that Traveller game too.


----------



## Psion (Jun 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You got it.  I might jump in that Traveller game too.




Er, note the Traveller time change to accomodate Campbell & Fruthaka


----------



## Rel (Jun 21, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Er, note the Traveller time change to accomodate Campbell & Fruthaka




Noted.  I'll edit that right now.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 21, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> I had started some character idea notes, but can't find them right off. I think I was going for 6th level or so.
> 
> I assume that you are in the Bastion booth during the day. So does Thursday night work for you? Say 7 to give everyone time for dinner?




That should work fine, Psion. That gives me a game on Thursday and Saturday night, allowing me to have meetings on Friday night with clients after the Ennies. If you find your notes, email them to me and I'll start putting together characters.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 21, 2005)

> Wednesday
> 
> Dinnertime-Midnight - Loosely organized gathering of folks to eat dinner, have a few beers and socialize/play card/boardgames.



Are there details on this somewhere on this thread? 

I'd also be interested in either playing or DM/GMing something. I had a decent D20 Future game for last year, but the way the time shook out, we just never got it done. 

Anyway, I was asking about Wednesday night because 1) I know I'll be in Indy by then, and 2) it seems to be free for other people as far as games go.  If I were to run something, it seems like it might be a good time.


----------



## Rel (Jun 21, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Are there details on this somewhere on this thread?
> 
> I'd also be interested in either playing or DM/GMing something. I had a decent D20 Future game for last year, but the way the time shook out, we just never got it done.
> 
> Anyway, I was asking about Wednesday night because 1) I know I'll be in Indy by then, and 2) it seems to be free for other people as far as games go.  If I were to run something, it seems like it might be a good time.




There are no details right now though I'm sure this will gel a bit more as we get closer to GenCon.  It may well turn out that you can get a crowd to jump in whatever RPG you have in mind and I'm happy to put it on the schedule if you like.  But the general concensus seemed like it was along the lines of, "On Wednesday I'm probably going to be tired from travelling all day so I'll be in the mood for drinks, food and casual hanging out, possibly with some quick and dirty boardgames thrown in for fun."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 24, 2005)

Put me in for that game of Traveller!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Rel, I take it you are providing characters for the Sky Galleons game?


----------



## Campbell (Jun 24, 2005)

Sign me up for both of Psion's games. For now, take my game off the schedule. I'll try to fit it in sometime, but I'm unsure of when I'll have the time.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 24, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> There are no details right now though I'm sure this will gel a bit more as we get closer to GenCon.  It may well turn out that you can get a crowd to jump in whatever RPG you have in mind and I'm happy to put it on the schedule if you like.  But the general concensus seemed like it was along the lines of, "On Wednesday I'm probably going to be tired from travelling all day so I'll be in the mood for drinks, food and casual hanging out, possibly with some quick and dirty boardgames thrown in for fun."



 That's cool.  Do we know more about where it will be? Or are we just planning to all pile into the RAM?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd say, take the RAM by storm...


----------



## bolen (Jun 24, 2005)

I am looking to play something Wed night.  I would be happy to run a conan game or play in one of your games.  Traveller would be cool.  Look forward to meeting everyone and hope we can get together.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 24, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> That's cool.  Do we know more about where it will be? Or are we just planning to all pile into the RAM?




Gee, the Ram was over packed last year on Wednesday night! maybe we could meet up in the convention center somewhere at a given time, and then head to one of the hotels, maybe the Embassy Suites where they have tons of tables set up in the lobby.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 24, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Hey Rel, I take it you are providing characters for the Sky Galleons game?




Yeah, he's got a great group of pregens for the game. Whomever you get, I guarantee you'll be happy. But you can't have Budraja, he's all mine!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Gee, the Ram was over packed last year on Wednesday night! maybe we could meet up in the convention center somewhere at a given time, and then head to one of the hotels, maybe the Embassy Suites where they have tons of tables set up in the lobby.



 I think The Universe was talking about the drinks and food at the Ram... but - I could be wrong.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think The Universe was talking about the drinks and food at the Ram... but - I could be wrong.




Oh, I'm not saying I wouldn't want to go there, but the wait could be a long one.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm not saying I wouldn't want to go there, but the wait could be a long one.



 Indeed it could!

Do they take reservations - anyone know?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 25, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Indeed it could!
> 
> Do they take reservations - anyone know?




I don't think so, but it might be worth calling ang finding out. We could make them for, say 8pm, table for XX based on who expects to be there.


----------



## Rel (Jun 25, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Hey Rel, I take it you are providing characters for the Sky Galleons game?




Yes.  All you'll need is a copy of d20 Modern if you've got one but if not you'll probably be just fine.


----------



## Rel (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm not picky about where we do the gathering on Wednesday night.  Just so long as there is beer, ENWorlders and someplace to sit.  Whether that be a restaurant, a hotel lobby or a spacious hotel room (I can bring beer in a cooler after all).

Whatever is fine by me.  I'll let the more experienced votes take precedence.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 26, 2005)

Unfortunately due to a scheduling conflict I'm going to have to drop out of Orcz(which is too bad cause it sounds like a lot of fun) but I am interested in the Mud Sorcerer game on Saturday.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 27, 2005)

Unfortunately, I have con games scheduled during the times listed.  At this point, I'm open between 2 and 7 on Thursday and between 12 and 7 on Saturday.

If there's any interest, I may run a Lone Wolf game during one of those times.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey, Rel, I may have another player for the Orcz! game Thursday night. My best friend (and one of the gamers in both my groups) is thinking of joining me at GenCon if she can work out the details with her husband. It's not definite yet, but she's convinced she's going.

She's also looking forward to the gathering Wednesday evening and the night out after the ENnies Friday night.

-Dave


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 27, 2005)

Please put me in for Psion's *D20 Traveller* game


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2005)

Okay, let me do a quick update of the Traveller game here (get to Spycraft in a sec)

*Traveller d20 Game*
Frukathka - confirmed
Campbell - confirmed
Teflon Billy - confirmed
Buttercup - expressed interest before I set a time, but never said if she could make it. *coff*

Let me know if I missed anyone.

If you played last year, remind me of what character you played and the name you gave it if you wish to play the same character again -- I am fleshing out the characters a little.

Also, if you can't make it during this time, let me know. I have garnered some interest from the CotI boards and if I get as much interest as last year, it may warrant a second game.


----------



## Flynn (Jun 27, 2005)

Psion,

I'd be interested in your T20 game, but I'm running my official T20 games at Fri 2p-6p, Fri 7p-1a, and Sat 7p-1a, so I couldn't make your current schedule. If you have any other session setup that doesn't conflict with those times, or Fri 10a-12p (True Dungeon), I'd love to game with you once again.

With Warm Regards,
Flynn


----------



## Rel (Jun 27, 2005)

I've added Mr. Stebbins' friend to the Orcz game.  Dave, let me know if it turns out she can't make it.

I also added T-Bill to the Traveller game.  I am still waffling about joining that game.  I sort of want to play it but my only experience with Traveller was playing it once when I was about 14.  I hate to even contemplate how long ago that was.

Is it easy for a newb to join without getting lost in the mechanics?


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I also added T-Bill to the Traveller game.  I am still waffling about joining that game.  I sort of want to play it but my only experience with Traveller was playing it once when I was about 14.  I hate to even contemplate how long ago that was.
> 
> Is it easy for a newb to join without getting lost in the mechanics?




Well, it's d20 Traveller, so if you are on this board, it can't be that bad, can it?

If you want to take a look at the Traveller d20 rules, you can download the lite version for free at the CotI site. I've taken care of the biggest stumbling block: chargen.

The download is here:
http://www.travellerrpg.com/cgi-bin/catalog/pview.pl?action=view&stocknum=elib0000&h=header_t20&s=


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2005)

Flynn said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in your T20 game, but I'm running my official T20 games at Fri 2p-6p, Fri 7p-1a, and Sat 7p-1a




Go figure.  :\ 

Getting together a second game sort of depends on demand. I may have to scope out getting into one of your games, though. 

But if anyone else is interested that can't make it then, let me know and what your schedule is.


----------



## Rel (Jun 27, 2005)

And I'm also going to reiterate my willingness to run a second session of _Sky Galleons of Mars_.  Sometime Thursday would probably be best for me but right now I'm totally open that day.  If anybody is interested then post about it and I'll see what we can schedule.

Edited:  Actually I still need to hold off on getting in the Traveller game for right now.  I'm considering whether to add another session manning the ENWorld booth and/or switching around the one that I've got.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 27, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And I'm also going to reiterate my willingness to run a second session of _Sky Galleons of Mars_.  Sometime Thursday would probably be best for me but right now I'm totally open that day.  If anybody is interested then post about it and I'll see what we can schedule.
> 
> Edited:  Actually I still need to hold off on getting in the Traveller game for right now.  I'm considering whether to add another session manning the ENWorld booth and/or switching around the one that I've got.



 I'M INTERESTED! Let me speak with the wife re: the schedule.


----------



## Rel (Jun 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I'M INTERESTED! Let me speak with the wife re: the schedule.




Cool.  I'm booked every night at this point but during the day on Thursday would be workable.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 27, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'm booked every night at this point but during the day on Thursday would be workable.



 I'm busy at the Ennies booth from 2-4 on Thursday... looks like you've got Orcz! at 7, so I'll be out this year. (but I am **really** interested in the game!)

But next year... next year!!!


----------



## Ethernaut (Jun 27, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Sounds like that could be a plan! Another friend of mine will be coming with us as well, he'll want to play as well.




Hey, that's me. 

And yes, I'm up for playing something. I'm fine with RPGs after a car trip, but Cthulhu's Librarian's right about the trials and tribulations of ENnie business on the opening night. I'd guess that we won't be able to start right away.

I'm just checking in on this thread for the first time (didn't realize people were already organizing pickups), but I'd love to drop in on a SkyGalleons game if a slots opens. I'm kind of a victorian/steampunk nut.

I'd also be willing (heck, would love to) run something as well. I could easily put together a Risus game, if anyone interested (see Silverlode 1908 for example of what I've done before).


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 27, 2005)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I have con games scheduled during the times listed.  At this point, I'm open between 2 and 7 on Thursday and between 12 and 7 on Saturday.
> 
> If there's any interest, I may run a Lone Wolf game during one of those times.




Saturday after 2 I'm open.  And I've been dying to play Lone Wolf


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 27, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'm booked every night at this point but during the day on Thursday would be workable.



 I guess Thursday at 2 or 3 might work. I'm far from definite at the moment, but I'd prefer 3, but I bet you'd prefer 2. Thoughts?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Rel...

This may be a far-shot.  But is there a way for me to come in like half way through Sky Galleons on Thursday?  Depending on when you start - I can be there a few minutes after 4.

I completely understand if that's just too much trouble.  But I like playing with my husband... and if he happens to play while I'm working the booth, I'm just going to end up sitting around watching you for the last half of the session, anyway.  You might as well give me something to do!


----------



## Rel (Jun 27, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hey Rel...
> 
> This may be a far-shot.  But is there a way for me to come in like half way through Sky Galleons on Thursday?  Depending on when you start - I can be there a few minutes after 4.
> 
> I completely understand if that's just too much trouble.  But I like playing with my husband... and if he happens to play while I'm working the booth, I'm just going to end up sitting around watching you for the last half of the session, anyway.  You might as well give me something to do!




Do you guys have stuff going on that morning?  I could run from 9:00-1:00 or so and that would still leave you time to get to the booth.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 27, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Do you guys have stuff going on that morning?  I could run from 9:00-1:00 or so and that would still leave you time to get to the booth.



 I believe we'll be running through True Dungeon at around 9, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Rel (Jun 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I believe we'll be running through True Dungeon at around 9, but I could be wrong.




Do you have any anticipation of what time you'll be done with True Dungeon?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 27, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Do you have any anticipation of what time you'll be done with True Dungeon?



 10:30-ish is when we should be finished.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I've added Mr. Stebbins' friend to the Orcz game.  Dave, let me know if it turns out she can't make it.



Tonya will be there and she's hoping the Orcz we'll be playing are bloodthirsty ones.    

Der_Kluge - you have a PM.

-Dave


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 28, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Der_Kluge - you have a PM.
> 
> -Dave




Got it. check your email if you haven't already.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 28, 2005)

TroyXavier said:
			
		

> Saturday after 2 I'm open.  And I've been dying to play Lone Wolf




Saturday from 2-6 sounds like a winner, then.

Now to rustle up another couple of players...or convert one of the gamebooks to the RPG rules


----------



## Rel (Jun 28, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Tonya will be there and she's hoping the Orcz we'll be playing are bloodthirsty ones.




You needn't worry about that.  These guys take the spilling of blood almost to an art form.  But Orcs have no appreciation for art so they stop just short of that at pure butchery.


----------



## Rel (Jun 28, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> 10:30-ish is when we should be finished.




I'll see what I can hash out tomorrow when I'm not so tired.  I want to be able to run the game for folks who really want to play so I'll do my best to accomodate both you guys.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'll see what I can hash out tomorrow when I'm not so tired.  I want to be able to run the game for folks who really want to play so I'll do my best to accomodate both you guys.



 *smile*  Yes, Rel.  Sleep is good for you!

Also - while I think the game seems incredibly interesting, select a time (if you select one at all) and The_Universe and I (or just him, or just me) will try to make it.

If we *can't* play - there's always next year.     (or the NC game day which I really want to go to ... it's a bit of a drive, but would be SO COOL!)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 28, 2005)

Be sure to sign up for a name badge so you can keep track of who is who at the table: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137837


----------



## Ethernaut (Jun 29, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And I'm also going to reiterate my willingness to run a second session of _Sky Galleons of Mars_.  Sometime Thursday would probably be best for me but right now I'm totally open that day.  If anybody is interested then post about it and I'll see what we can schedule.




Cthulhu's Librarian and I have the Goodman games tournement from 12-4 on Thursday. If you run Sky Galleons at any time that doesn't conflict with this, then I'd love to play. CL speaks very highly of the game (from his game day experiences).


----------



## Rel (Jun 29, 2005)

Ethernaut said:
			
		

> Cthulhu's Librarian and I have the Goodman games tournement from 12-4 on Thursday. If you run Sky Galleons at any time that doesn't conflict with this, then I'd love to play. CL speaks very highly of the game (from his game day experiences).




What I really need to find out is exactly when the Ennies are going to be.  Once I know that then I can finalize my schedule.  There is a good chance that I'll try and run the game sometime during the day on Friday (this is Q_D and Universe's que to say whether they have any free time on Friday) if I can fit it in before the Ennies.


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 29, 2005)

Queen_D is the keeper of our schedules - I don't know if we have any free time friday, or not...I mean, I'm sure we have some, but I don't know if it's in a 4 hour block.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 29, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> What I really need to find out is exactly when the Ennies are going to be.  Once I know that then I can finalize my schedule.  There is a good chance that I'll try and run the game sometime during the day on Friday (this is Q_D and Universe's que to say whether they have any free time on Friday) if I can fit it in before the Ennies.



 We're booked up pretty solid on Friday.

Like I said, Rel - you don't worry about us.  Schedule a time to play, and players will come!


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah - Thursday afternoon is definitely clear(er) for us than friday.


----------



## Jack of Shadows (Jun 29, 2005)

I'd like to get in on Psion's Traveller D20 game if there is still space.

Jack


----------



## Rel (Jun 29, 2005)

Jack of Shadows said:
			
		

> I'd like to get in on Psion's Traveller D20 game if there is still space.
> 
> Jack




You're now in it and so am I.


----------



## Rel (Jun 29, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Yeah - Thursday afternoon is definitely clear(er) for us than friday.




As soon as I hear from Buttercup about whether I can juggle my shift at the booth, I'll post the game at whichever time is better for you (and Queen D):  Thursday from 2:30-7:00 or Saturday morning from 9:00-1:30.


----------



## Belen (Jun 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Or the NC game day which I really want to go to ... it's a bit of a drive, but would be SO COOL!)




We'd love to see the two of you come down for one.


----------



## bolen (Jun 29, 2005)

are there any games on wed night. I would be happy to play or run


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 29, 2005)

bolen said:
			
		

> are there any games on wed night. I would be happy to play or run



 I briefly thought about running something, but I think the general consensus is that Enworlders were going to gather somewhere for drinks, food, and conversation after the day of travel. I might be able to be convinced to do otherwise, but time will tell.


----------



## bolen (Jun 29, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 29, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> As soon as I hear from Buttercup about whether I can juggle my shift at the booth, I'll post the game at whichever time is better for you (and Queen D):  Thursday from 2:30-7:00 or Saturday morning from 9:00-1:30.



 I believe Thursday works better (overall) for us, but Queen_D has a spot at the booth to juggle, as well (from 2-4, I think).


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jun 29, 2005)

Rel,

Was there any plans to add a second Sky Galleons games??


----------



## Rel (Jun 30, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> Was there any plans to add a second Sky Galleons games??




Yes.  That matter is being knocked about right now.  It seems likely that one will happen on Thursday afternoon.  I'll be posting it in the next day or so.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 30, 2005)

No one else wants to sign up for my round-robin game on Saturday night?  It's hecka fun!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Thursday
> 
> 7PM-Midnight - *Rel's Orcz! D&D Game*
> DaveStebbins
> ...




DaveStebbins' Friend = Tonya


----------



## Rel (Jun 30, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> DaveStebbins' Friend = Tonya




Ok, ok.  No need to brag.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jun 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Yes.  That matter is being knocked about right now.  It seems likely that one will happen on Thursday afternoon.  I'll be posting it in the next day or so.




Cool, maybe after the dealer's room closes??


----------



## Rel (Jul 1, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Cool, maybe after the dealer's room closes??




Well, I dunno what time the dealer's room closes but I'm betting that it is unfortunately later than 2:00  2:30 (edited this so I don't have to instantly teleport from Booth to game at 2:00) on Thursday because that's when I'm going to run Sky Galleons.

Queen D, you're welcome to jump in for the second half.  I'll make a character available for you to jump in with if you like.

One final thought regarding the two Sky Galleons games and those playing:  If any of the Saturday Night crowd would find it just as workable (or moreso) to play in the Thursday Afternoon game and wants to switch, it might free up a slot so one of these other folks can play.  I'm not trying to lean on anybody to switch or anything.  I just really want those who want to get in the game to have a chance if at all possible.


----------



## mac1504 (Jul 1, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Also, if you can't make it during this time, let me know. I have garnered some interest from the CotI boards and if I get as much interest as last year, it may warrant a second game.




Psion,

If you have time to run another game Saturday or Sunday (any time), myself and a friend would  be glad to join in.


----------



## Rel (Jul 3, 2005)

Well folks, I'm departing in the morning for a week at the beach so I won't be able to update the schedule until about a week from Sunday.  Feel free to go ahead and post any games you wish to run or play but just know that until I come back they won't go into the sign up sheet.

Have fun without me and try not to burn the place down.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jul 4, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> DaveStebbins' friend = Tonya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her husband's name is Mike...


----------



## jester47 (Jul 13, 2005)

Psion, 

Put me down for your traveller game.  I swear I won't have to leave this time!  I am scheduleing better this year.  I also have a buddy who might be interested...  

Aaron.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 13, 2005)

Psion, 

I was the dog-man last year, but as I recall, he died.  

A.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 13, 2005)

Perhaps we can get Teflon Billy's Star Thugs game added to the schedule as well. 

Also, I plan on running a couple of pick ups-  WFRP and a Wilderlands adventure... Times to be determined.


----------



## Psion (Jul 13, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Psion,
> 
> Put me down for your traveller game.  I swear I won't have to leave this time!  I am scheduleing better this year.  I also have a buddy who might be interested...
> (...)
> I was the dog-man last year, but as I recall, he died.




Cool. I'm still using the same characters, not assuming any specific outcomes as far as how one group handled it (there were 3 different groups that ran through this scenario; 2 at GenCon, 1 at TerpCon/DC Gameday.)

Did you want to play the same character?

Rel, can you add him.

Also, it looks like I will probably be cancelling the spycraft DI game. It doesn't sound as if there is enough interest.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 13, 2005)

Certainly I would love to play the same character.  Can my friend Brett Join us if he is available?


----------



## Psion (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't see why not...

But I think that makes it 8. That's pretty much my limit (though if anyone else is interested, I'd be surprised if some people's schedules didn't change...)


----------



## jester47 (Jul 13, 2005)

Frukathka, 

Tenatively put me and my buddy ElSose down for the mud sorcerers tomb.

A.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 13, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well, I dunno what time the dealer's room closes but I'm betting that it is unfortunately later than 2:00  2:30 (edited this so I don't have to instantly teleport from Booth to game at 2:00) on Thursday because that's when I'm going to run Sky Galleons.
> 
> Queen D, you're welcome to jump in for the second half.  I'll make a character available for you to jump in with if you like.
> 
> One final thought regarding the two Sky Galleons games and those playing:  If any of the Saturday Night crowd would find it just as workable (or moreso) to play in the Thursday Afternoon game and wants to switch, it might free up a slot so one of these other folks can play.  I'm not trying to lean on anybody to switch or anything.  I just really want those who want to get in the game to have a chance if at all possible.



 I'm in for Sky Galleons (Thursday edition), and I think Queen D is in for the second half.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 13, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I'm in for Sky Galleons (Thursday edition), and I think Queen D is in for the second half.



 Indeed!  YAY!

((Thanks so much, Rel!))


----------



## Rel (Jul 13, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Frukathka,
> 
> Tenatively put me and my buddy ElSose down for the mud sorcerers tomb.
> 
> A.




Are "Brett" and ElSose the same person?


----------



## Rel (Jul 13, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Also, it looks like I will probably be cancelling the spycraft DI game. It doesn't sound as if there is enough interest.




I'll consider this a sort of "Last Call" but won't delete it from the schedule unless you explicitly tell me to.


----------



## Rel (Jul 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Indeed!  YAY!
> 
> ((Thanks so much, Rel!))




You're welcome.  I can't resist a woman with big usernames.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 13, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Also, it looks like I will probably be cancelling the spycraft DI game. It doesn't sound as if there is enough interest.




EDIT: Never mind, True Dungeon beckons Thursday night.

I'm determined to do more gaming this year, so I might add a game of my own to the schedule...let me see how things are shaping up for me.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 13, 2005)

* Saturday 3pm Hollywood Camelot*

I choose that day and time becasue I felt like it, it doesn't have to be etched in stone though.

Hollywood Camelot is a role players game.  Character creation will be fast and simple.  The idea is that many of the souls from the days of Camelot have been coming back to earth and getting jobs in the movie industry.  Characters are a Camolot themed movie insiders.  For instance Auther could be a Grip or sound effects guy, Lancelot could be a writer or actor, or even a tour guide who happens to be on the set as the movie is being made.  

The game is not meant to be serious and will depend heavily on the players and myself.  Extensive knowledge of Camolot or the film industry not required, heck I don't have that.  We are just ball parking it here.  The game will be fast paced, character driven, and might very well be unlike anything you have every experienced.  Lastly, I make no promnises it will not suck, but I will try hard to make sure it doesn't.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Are "Brett" and ElSose the same person?




Indeed.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 13, 2005)

Might I mention that Buchi De Beppo's is a great place to eat?  I would suspect that it is not as overrun as the ram, and if you play your cards right (like avoid wine and don't order 1 thing for everyone) you can escape with little damage to your wallet.  

Then we could saunter over to the ram to see who is all there.

Aaron.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 13, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Might I mention that Buchi De Beppo's is a great place to eat?  I would suspect that it is not as overrun as the ram, and if you play your cards right (like avoid wine and don't order 1 thing for everyone) you can escape with little damage to your wallet.
> 
> Then we could saunter over to the ram to see who is all there.
> 
> Aaron.





Worst. Italian Food. Evar!

IMHO, of course.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 13, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Worst. Italian Food. Evar!
> 
> IMHO, of course.




HAHA!  I never said it was italian!  That was your first mistake.  Its fake italian!  Its all about atmosphere and volume baby!


----------



## jester47 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey Frukathka, 

your game overlaps with the writing for Dungeon seminar by one hour.  Think you could either put it somewhere else or kick it back an hour or two?  

Just wonderin.  

Nevermind, just read the description.  Follow the writers guidelines.  Email them and ask them what they are looking for.  Solicit your manuscripts.  General is better than specific and weird.  I figure that is what they would say.  Besides, if I have a really weird question Mona and Jacobs are pretty good about answering email and MB posts. 

Aaron.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry for clogging the channel guys!
Rel,

I will run a seat of the pants WILDERLANDS game Thursday 1500 - 2000.
The theme will be treasure hunters.  
Characters are pregens, but unamed.  
I prefer to have 5 players.  So that makes 4 slots open. 

Players so far: 

El Sose


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

Rel, three things please:

1) Please change the time of my game from 10AM-2PM to 9AM - 1PM
2) Put me down for your Sky Galleons game (  I thought I was already in it!)
3) Put me down for Crothians game. 

Thanks!


----------



## jester47 (Jul 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Rel, three things please:
> 
> 1) Please change the time of my game from 10AM-2PM to 9AM - 1PM
> 2) Put me down for your Sky Galleons game (  I thought I was already in it!)
> ...




DOH! I just changed my request in light of new info, but thanks.  I have heard a lot about the mud sorcs tomb and I want to play it.  I have it but I have not yet read it.  Put it wherever you feel is most comfortable.  9 is good for me. 

A.


----------



## Rel (Jul 13, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Indeed.




I'm going to refer to him as El Sose for the sake of simplicity.  And, no offense, but it sounds a little edgier than "Brett".


----------



## Rel (Jul 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Rel, three things please:
> 
> 1) Please change the time of my game from 10AM-2PM to 9AM - 1PM
> 2) Put me down for your Sky Galleons game (  I thought I was already in it!)
> ...




1) Done.
2) You already ARE signed up for in on Saturday night.  But I can switch you to Thursday if you like.  There is plenty of space on Thursday and I know a couple other people would like to get in the Saturday night game (who can't play on Thursday) including a good friend of Cthulhu's Librarian.
3) Done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

I'll stay in your Saturday game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

Jester, I'd like to play in your game, but it overlaps with Orcz! Is there a chance you could move it back an hour?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Nevermind, just read the description.  Follow the writers guidelines.  Email them and ask them what they are looking for.  Solicit your manuscripts.  General is better than specific and weird.  I figure that is what they would say.  Besides, if I have a really weird question Mona and Jacobs are pretty good about answering email and MB posts.



I'm not going to post the conversion until I've playtested it on the group on Sturday morning. Even then it'll have to wait until I get back to AZ, as I wont have any time to upload it during GenCon. I'll be too busy having fun!


----------



## jester47 (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah I can move it back.  I had it there to give El Sose time to get from the Minis Seminar to wherever I was running it.  But he can leave early if its boring and since I am sharing a room with him I can brief him on whats happening before the game.  So he can be late too.  

Rel, Move it back an hour! 

I was tlaking about the Dungeon seminar.  Basicly all they are going to say is the same thing that they always say in the Mag anyways.  I know what the guidelines say and how to read them and most of the session will be clarifying those, so I figure why go?

Seminars are almost always overrated.  

A.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Seminars are almost always overrated.



I wouldn't say that, besides I think they're free (no admission ticket required like other events). I hope to partake in some myself. 

Rel, can you please pencil me in for Jesters game? Thanks.


----------



## mac1504 (Jul 14, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> EDIT: Never mind, True Dungeon beckons Thursday night.
> 
> I'm determined to do more gaming this year, so I might add a game of my own to the schedule...let me see how things are shaping up for me.




Perhaps a Midnight game, Wil?

*crosses fingers for a Saturday night Midnight game*


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Rel, Move it back an hour!




When you say this, I assume you mean "Move it an hour EARLIER." since that is the circumstance that would allow Frukathka to get from your game to mine, provided that he hauls butt from one place to the other and we're not too far apart.


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

I went ahead and put the Ennies on the schedule (Friday night at 9:00) so that folks can keep this in mind when scheduling games for that day (or the following morning if they plan to join in any of the post awards activities).


----------



## jester47 (Jul 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> When you say this, I assume you mean "Move it an hour EARLIER." since that is the circumstance that would allow Frukathka to get from your game to mine, provided that he hauls butt from one place to the other and we're not too far apart.




gonnago BACK intime!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 14, 2005)

Rel, I just wanted to say thanks for keeping this organized!


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Rel, I just wanted to say thanks for keeping this organized!




You're welcome but your comment makes me wonder, if I'm doing such a great job with this why I can't find a damn thing in my office.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 14, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You're welcome but your comment makes me wonder, if I'm doing such a great job with this why I can't find a damn thing in my office.





You know, I hear Russ & MM are planning on making ENWorld Virtual Office a community supporter feature next time they upgrade...


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> You know, I hear Russ & MM are planning on making ENWorld Virtual Office a community supporter feature next time they upgrade...




Well sign me up in advance!  I found the thing I was looking for under a pile of stuff I wasn't looking for.  It seems my office needs a "Toddler Guard" of some sort...


----------



## Nareau (Jul 20, 2005)

If anyone's interested, I'm considering running a SpyCraft one-shot I came up with called "Touchdown!".  Designed for beginning players, 1st level pre-gen characters will be provided.  Our group has played through it once, and I think everyone had a lot of fun.

Spider


----------



## Rel (Jul 20, 2005)

Spider said:
			
		

> If anyone's interested, I'm considering running a SpyCraft one-shot I came up with called "Touchdown!".  Designed for beginning players, 1st level pre-gen characters will be provided.  Our group has played through it once, and I think everyone had a lot of fun.
> 
> Spider




When exactly are you thinking of running this game?


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 21, 2005)

mac1504 said:
			
		

> Perhaps a Midnight game, Wil?
> 
> *crosses fingers for a Saturday night Midnight game*




I think Saturday morning is the best time for it, but I'm clearing it with some other players.


----------



## mac1504 (Jul 21, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> I think Saturday morning is the best time for it, but I'm clearing it with some other players.




Could you keep two spots open for myself and a friend?


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 21, 2005)

mac1504 said:
			
		

> Could you keep two spots open for myself and a friend?




It seems to be conflicting with a lot of people, so you shouldn't have a problem.  Let me solidify things soon...is 10am too early?


----------



## mac1504 (Jul 21, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> It seems to be conflicting with a lot of people, so you shouldn't have a problem.  Let me solidify things soon...is 10am too early?





10am works just fine. 

Any thoughts on what kind of Midnight advnture you'll be running?


----------



## Nareau (Jul 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> When exactly are you thinking of running this game?



Oops!  Sorry, I meant to include that.  I'd be happy to run it whenever works best for others, so long as people have some time on Saturday.  I'm pretty well booked on Friday.

I'd prefer after noon, but can be flexible.  The session should take right about 4 hours.

Spider

[Edit:  How about Saturday, 7-11pm?  And der_kluge, can I get in on your Round Robin DM game?  Can you provide more information about what game will entail?]


----------



## Elephant (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm still willing to run a Lone Wolf game from 2-6 on Saturday if enough people are interested.  If not, I think I'll try to get in on the Round Robin DM game.


----------



## Rel (Jul 21, 2005)

Elephant said:
			
		

> I'm still willing to run a Lone Wolf game from 2-6 on Saturday if enough people are interested.  If not, I think I'll try to get in on the Round Robin DM game.




Would you like me to put the game on the schedule or do you want to fish for interest a bit more before you make that leap?

Spider, I posted your game on Saturday night.  I suppose that means I won't get to play since I'm already running a game that night but at least I'll get to play (and DM) alongside  you in the round robin game.  der kluge will probably post his round robin rules in this or another thread prior to GenCon but it is fairly simple from what I understand.  Essentially we whip up PC's in a hurry at the start of the session (lowish level ones to keep this from taking too long) and then start playing with one person as DM.  They must DM for at least 15 minutes and no more than 30 minutes before passing the DM hat to the person to the left.  Rinse, repeat.

d20Dwarf, I'll wait to post your game until you've got the time nailed down.  Just say the word when you're ready.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> d20Dwarf, I'll wait to post your game until you've got the time nailed down.  Just say the word when you're ready.




Go ahead and add  it, Midnight 2nd Edition, for 10am-2pm Saturday.

Players: Harrowed, Buttercup, Mac1504+1...I'd probably take 1 more person, but that would be it (some serious bribery is recommended ).


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 21, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Go ahead and add  it, Midnight 2nd Edition, for 10am-2pm Saturday.




Figures I'm working the booth when you run this...

I thought a "_Midnight_ at Midnight" game would be appropriate!


----------



## Rel (Jul 21, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Go ahead and add  it, Midnight 2nd Edition, for 10am-2pm Saturday.
> 
> Players: Harrowed, Buttercup, Mac1504+1...I'd probably take 1 more person, but that would be it (some serious bribery is recommended ).




Your wish is my command.


----------



## Rel (Jul 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I thought a "_Midnight_ at Midnight" game would be appropriate!




Go ahead and tell me (the GenCon newb), we're really not going to get any sleep in Indy, are we?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 21, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Go ahead and add  it, Midnight 2nd Edition, for 10am-2pm Saturday.
> 
> Players: Harrowed, Buttercup, Mac1504+1...I'd probably take 1 more person, but that would be it (some serious bribery is recommended ).



Eill this be first or second edition Midnight?


----------



## Rel (Jul 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Eill this be first or second edition Midnight?




Based on the words directly following "Midnight" in the first sentence that you quoted, I'll guess 2E.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Based on the words directly following "Midnight" in the first sentence that you quoted, I'll guess 2E.



I'm a moron.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Figures I'm working the booth when you run this...
> 
> I thought a "_Midnight_ at Midnight" game would be appropriate!




A lot of people had a problem with that time...see if you can organize a revolt.  I may run another one if there's interest, of course I think there are tons of official events as well.


----------



## Rel (Jul 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm a moron.




It's ok.

We know.


----------



## Elephant (Jul 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Would you like me to put the game on the schedule or do you want to fish for interest a bit more before you make that leap?




Go ahead and add it.  I can cancel later if there's not enough interest.


----------



## Rel (Jul 22, 2005)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Go ahead and add it.  I can cancel later if there's not enough interest.




It's up.


----------



## Psion (Jul 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'll consider this a sort of "Last Call" but won't delete it from the schedule unless you explicitly tell me to.




Let me make this a formal "Last call for Spycraft DI"

Ghostwind has graciously agreed to make the Spycraft V2 characters for this one (if he hadn't I would have already cancelled). But he doesn't want to spend the time if the game is going to be canceled. And I don't blame him.

It may be a short session just bummin' around with the new system, a few chases, and a gunfight. That sort of thing.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 26, 2005)

*bump* Note Psion's ultimatum above...


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 26, 2005)

Spider said:
			
		

> If anyone's interested, I'm considering running a SpyCraft one-shot I came up with called "Touchdown!". Designed for beginning players, 1st level pre-gen characters will be provided. Our group has played through it once, and I think everyone had a lot of fun.
> 
> Spider



I'll vouch for it:  it was tremendous fun.  If I hadn't already played through it, I'd definitely be signing up for it.

Daniel


----------



## Psion (Jul 27, 2005)

One last bump for the day crew...


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 27, 2005)

Anymore interest for Rel's thursday afternoon game? I'm guessing that we might have a hard time making it work with 1.5 players...


----------



## Rel (Jul 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Anymore interest for Rel's thursday afternoon game? I'm guessing that we might have a hard time making it work with 1.5 players...




I'm hoping that if we still have empty slots come GenCon that you and I can strongarm some folks into joining at the Wednesday night hodown.  Or that I'll be able to recruit some players while I'm manning the booth on Thursday from 12:00-2:00.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 28, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> One last bump for the day crew...




I would love to play, but I have True Dungeon at 9:30. Any chance the game could run 5-9?


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> I would love to play, but I have True Dungeon at 9:30. Any chance the game could run 5-9?




My shift ends at 4, so I don't see why that would be a problem. It might behoove us, if we do that, to play somewhere that dinner is handy (like the Embassy lobby).

Ghostwind might have some booth wrapup to do.

How about it *Ghostwind* and *Campbell*? Does 5-9 work for you?

Anyone else for Spycraft v2, Dark Inheritance?


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 28, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> My shift ends at 4, so I don't see why that would be a problem. It might behoove us, if we do that, to play somewhere that dinner is handy (like the Embassy lobby).
> 
> Ghostwind might have some booth wrapup to do.
> 
> ...




Is gaming in the lobby of a hotel going to be distracting? I'm just envisioning this huge echo chamber with hundreds of people always around.

But anyway, if that time's cool, excellent. We should try to meet up a bit early to get everything settled before we play. I guarantee we'll pick up a 4th somewhere along the way, heck, Bree might even be up for some Spycraft even though she hates WP/VP systems.


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Is gaming in the lobby of a hotel going to be distracting? I'm just envisioning this huge echo chamber with hundreds of people always around.




We can zip up to the room... or wherever. I'm just thinking that if we ar going to make connections, we don't want to have people leaving to go get dinner and stuff...


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 28, 2005)

Bree (Ghettognome) would like to play too if there's a slot.


----------



## Campbell (Jul 28, 2005)

5-9 PM is alright as far as I'm concerned. I might have to double check the time of Teflon Billy's Star Thugs game.


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Bree (Ghettognome) would like to play too if there's a slot.




Lack of slots does not seem to be the current problem.

Will wait to see if Steve stops by and okays the time...


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 28, 2005)

The Tef says his game is starting at 7, but I'm bailing for Spycraft because I'd rather play a full slot rather than 2 hours before True Dungeon.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 28, 2005)

I have to work the booth until the Exhibit Hall closes. The only Bastion Press representation this year is myself and Ruesch (who I am certain I can coax into playing also). That means I am stuck there until 6pm but we could be ready after that.

Would a different night work better, Psion?


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 28, 2005)

Ugh. Goodman Games is really getting under my skin. They sent out the "FINAL" schedule to all the GMs of their DCC tournament games. In an email I had received from the coordinator, he told me I was assigned to run the Thursday 8am to noon game. Now, that slot apparently doesn't exist, and instead they have me assigned in the slot immediately following which conflicts with an independent game I set up in the system on day 1. No dice, Goodman Games.

I've emailed him, but apparently this now leaves my 8 to noon slot open on Thursday morning. So, either I'll have time to play in something else, or I can just devote that time to browsing the dealer floor. I havent' decided which.

I'm pretty miffed, regardless.

Sorry. I just needed to vent.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm hoping that if we still have empty slots come GenCon that you and I can strongarm some folks into joining at the Wednesday night hodown.  Or that I'll be able to recruit some players while I'm manning the booth on Thursday from 12:00-2:00.



 We'll give it a whirl!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 28, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> So, either I'll have time to play in something else, or I can just devote that time to browsing the dealer floor. I havent' decided which.




You can come hang with us at the booth, Curtis.


----------



## Rel (Jul 28, 2005)

Guess who's wearing their GenCon badge right now!  Go on, guess!


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Guess who's wearing their GenCon badge right now!  Go on, guess!



 Guess who still has neither badge nor tickets! Go on! Guess!


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I have to work the booth until the Exhibit Hall closes. The only Bastion Press representation this year is myself and Ruesch (who I am certain I can coax into playing also). That means I am stuck there until 6pm but we could be ready after that.
> 
> Would a different night work better, Psion?




Well, awards night is out but I could do saturday.

Or we could play from 6-9. At this point, I don't anticipate a deep and far reaching game.  We could just get set up while you are finishing up with the booth.

What's your schedule, Wil and Campbell?


----------



## Rel (Jul 28, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Guess who still has neither badge nor tickets! Go on! Guess!




Um...der kluge?  Yeah, I'll go with der kluge!


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 28, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Well, awards night is out but I could do saturday.
> 
> Or we could play from 6-9. At this point, I don't anticipate a deep and far reaching game.  We could just get set up while you are finishing up with the booth.
> 
> What's your schedule, Wil and Campbell?




I'm open on Thursday except for True Dungeon at 9:30.

Saturday is right out, I'm booked solid from 10am on.

Maybe most of us can meet at 5 and be joined by Ghostwind after booth closes?


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> I'm open on Thursday except for True Dungeon at 9:30.
> 
> Saturday is right out, I'm booked solid from 10am on.
> 
> Maybe most of us can meet at 5 and be joined by Ghostwind after booth closes?




That sounds good if it works for Ghostwind,

Rel,

can you shift my Spycraft 2e DI game to 5ish-9, and make sure d20Dwarf, Ghettognome, and Ghostwind are on the list. I don't recall Tom Knauss' user name, but I swear I was chatting with him in the Oathbound thread the other day... (well, it was someone who claimed to have worked on Wildwood and it wasn't Whisperfoot...)


----------



## Rel (Jul 28, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> can you shift my Spycraft 2e DI game to 5ish-9, and make sure d20Dwarf, Ghettognome, and Ghostwind are on the list. I don't recall Tom Knauss' user name, but I swear I was chatting with him in the Oathbound thread the other day... (well, it was someone who claimed to have worked on Wildwood and it wasn't Whisperfoot...)




I'm your huckleberry.  

I made the changes that I think are suggested by your post but could you check them and make sure I got it right?


----------



## HellHound (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm now looking for 3-4 players for a short game of *AssassinX*, my new homebrew game. I would like to run it during the day on Thursday, but am open to run at just about any time we can get 3-4 people together for 3-4 hours.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 28, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'm now looking for 3-4 players for a short game of *AssassinX*, my new homebrew game. I would like to run it during the day on Thursday, but am open to run at just about any time we can get 3-4 people together for 3-4 hours.




I'm interested, but have to look at my schedule. It's starting to get kind of full...


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Um...der kluge?  Yeah, I'll go with der kluge!




And you'd be right!!  *grumble*


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 28, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'm now looking for 3-4 players for a short game of *AssassinX*, my new homebrew game. I would like to run it during the day on Thursday, but am open to run at just about any time we can get 3-4 people together for 3-4 hours.




My Thursday morning suddenly just freed up.


----------



## fusangite (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe gaming conventions are different than all the others kinds I've been to. If so, I'm SOL. I'm looking forward to gaming with a number of you on this thread. But it's just not my way of enjoying conventions to start figuring out my schedule this far in advance. Hopefully, the situation will be adaptable enough that I can still end up in good sessions.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 28, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> My Thursday morning suddenly just freed up.




Honestly, Curtis, too frickin' early on the first day of the Con.

How about you and I both prowl the dealer room Thursday morning, and figure things out from there. 

I'm looking at noon or 1pm start time, give me enough time to see the Con first.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 28, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> That sounds good if it works for Ghostwind,
> 
> Rel,
> 
> can you shift my Spycraft 2e DI game to 5ish-9, and make sure d20Dwarf, Ghettognome, and Ghostwind are on the list. I don't recall Tom Knauss' user name, but I swear I was chatting with him in the Oathbound thread the other day... (well, it was someone who claimed to have worked on Wildwood and it wasn't Whisperfoot...)




We can jump in when we're done at the dealer's hall. I'll go ahead and make up 8 or so characters to give folks a choice. Psion, I assume you'll have the 2.0 book by then?


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 28, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Maybe gaming conventions are different than all the others kinds I've been to. If so, I'm SOL. I'm looking \0\0???\0\0\0\0???\0{with a number of you on this thread. But it's just not my way of enjoying conventions to start figuring out my schedule this far in advance. Hopefully, the situation will be adaptable enough that I can still end up in good sessions.




Gencon is certainly different than all other gaming cons. You'll probably find the EN booth helpful in finding games, but there is SO MUCH cool stuff at Gencon that you can find you've wasted half your weekend toodling around...that's why most of the experienced Genconners you'll find actually plan MORE every year, not less.

And if not planning Gencon is tough, PLANNING your Gencon is a very tough art that takes a lot of experience.  I've planned some real stinkers in the past, but luckily I think I'm past that. It'll take a couple of years just to figure out what you like, and then another couple of years to figure out that you don't *really* like half that, and things you'd overlooked are the most fun.


----------



## Rel (Jul 28, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Maybe gaming conventions are different than all the others kinds I've been to. If so, I'm SOL. I'm looking forward to gaming with a number of you on this thread. But it's just not my way of enjoying conventions to start figuring out my schedule this far in advance. Hopefully, the situation will be adaptable enough that I can still end up in good sessions.




That's cool.  I know that I'm a little anal retentive about scheduling stuff like this (which begs the question of why I can't keep my goddam office more organized! ).  But I would humbly suggest that you look over the list of events (either here or official GenCon events) and perhaps pick maybe one or two that you definately want to be involved in and sign up for those.  Then the remainder of your schedule could loosely revolve around those points.

It's a little like how I might plan a trip to New York.  I might know that I generally want to visit some museums and the Statue of Liberty, but I DEFINATELY want to see a Yankee's game, which I can only do on a particular Thursday afternoon and see a concert in Central Park that is scheduled for Saturday night.  The rest of the stuff can fit in whenever but I'd have those two events as fixed points in my itenerary.

I'm a GenCon virgin so I'm mostly talking out my ass here, but I would point to a recent post by Eric Noah who said:



> Part of me thinks "Come on, man, it will be fun!" But the reality of it is that last time I went I spent 75% of the time just wandering around with nothing to do (though the other 25% made up for it).




See, I don't want that to be me.  Iwant my whole trip to be the 25% that "made up for it". At this point my schedule is PACKED but it is packed with FUN.  I'm going to be gaming almost non stop and when I'm not I'll be spending most of my time at parties with ENWorlders or manning the booth.  With the 10% of my leftover time I'll try and find somebody to cruise the floor with and see the sights.  I fully expect to come home exhausted and "gamed out" but I don't get to hang in person with all the cool folks of ENWorld every day and I intend to do as much as I can within the scope of my time at GenCon.

I don't want to show up to GenCon with hands eager to milk every drop of fun I can from the experience only to find that all the "fun udders" are occupied!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jul 29, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Honestly, Curtis, too frickin' early on the first day of the Con.
> 
> How about you and I both prowl the dealer room Thursday morning, and figure things out from there.



Yeah, I decided to leave all day Thursday open for the dealer hall, art exhibits, auction and just generally wandering around with a big grin on my face.

-Dave


----------



## derbacher (Jul 29, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Yeah, I decided to leave all day Thursday open for the dealer hall, art exhibits, auction and just generally wandering around with a big grin on my face.
> 
> -Dave



Well, the RPGA slots pretty much dictate my schedule, but I did leave one slot open each day Thur thru Sat. I have to run during the Ennies though.   

But hey, it's a free badge and hotel room, so I'll live with it!


----------



## Psion (Jul 29, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> We can jump in when we're done at the dealer's hall. I'll go ahead and make up 8 or so characters to give folks a choice. Psion, I assume you'll have the 2.0 book by then?




Well, if nothing else, I'll hit the dealer's hall first thing in the morning.


----------



## Campbell (Jul 29, 2005)

Psion, I'll stick with your Spycraft game. I should have the book by then.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm making the characters now. I will say that the PITA method of making Spycraft characters hasn't changed much at all. It's still not a great system for making a mid-level character right out of the gate. Designed for 1st level character creation and then gradual progression. Grrrrrr


----------



## Psion (Jul 29, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> I'm making the characters now. I will say that the PITA method of making Spycraft characters hasn't changed much at all. It's still not a great system for making a mid-level character right out of the gate. Designed for 1st level character creation and then gradual progression. Grrrrrr




Would making the game 3rd level help?

I'm not obsessed with a particular level; I was just trying to give the players a level that they could see some of the niftier options at work.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 29, 2005)

Nah, it's not the level. It's the way it is set up in the book. At least they have constant page number references.


----------



## Rel (Aug 1, 2005)

Here is the cast of characters and blurb for my Sky Galleons game that I'll be running (twice) at GenCon.  I'll be letting those who have played previously reprise their roles (CL as Budrajah is the only one who qualifies from what I recall) but other than that feel free to express any interest you have in a particular character:

Elizabeth "Lizzie" Jameson - Daughter of the British Provisional Governor of Mars, this girl has seen more fighting and adventure than most soldiers in the Royal Army, much to the consternation of her father.  Her quick wits and quicker rapier have gotten her out of almost every scrape she's gotten herself into.

Sir Budrajah Gurung, KCIE, D.C.M. - Gurkha bodyguard of Lizzie, Budrajah once served in the Royal Army under her father.  He has come along on her many adventures doing his best to keep her alive.  This is usually occasioned by him killing large piles of evil-doers with his cutlass and kukri.

Captain Sir Carson Umbridge, KCMG, D.S.O. - The good Captain had the misfortune to have his first command blown from the sky on her maiden voyage (through no fault of his own and thankfully while nobody was aboard).  But he has soldiered on anyway and always led his friends to victory, most recently on a daring rescue mission to the Rorke’s Drift outpost in the Martian badlands.  His latest command, The Indomitable, has now been fully fitted out with her guns and is ready for action.

Dexter "Tex" Croft - This big game hunter from Texas came to Mars to escape his creditors and found himself thrust hip deep into one adventure after another.  His continued association with the British Crown Colony has garnered him a clientele of rich aristocrats who call upon his skills as a guide and a close band of friends who rely upon his Sharps "Big Fifty" rifle to bring death to their enemies from afar.

Carlotta Morales Sanchez - "De-Frocked Spanish Nun Turned Pirate" sums it up nicely.  Originally assigned to the wildlands of Mars by the Church in order to bring God to the heathen Martians, Carlotta found herself going native.  Ever since her arrest/rescue by Captain Umbridge, she has placed her skills as a Sky Galleon pilot in the service of the Crown.  At least until something better comes along.

Professor Angus MacTaggart - Once an engineer in the British Royal Navy as well as the holder of the Navy Heavyweight Pugilism title, Professor MacTaggart now spends his time using his skills as a mechanic and chemist to develop new weapons and ordinance for the British Sky Galleon fleet on Mars.  He's learned that his innate toughness is always an asset when one of his experiments in the field of demolitions goes awry.  After his heroic feats of demolition on the Rorke’s Drift rescue mission, the Crown has decided to keep him on as a “Special Consultant”.


_As the Second Oenotrian War moves beyond the initial skirmishes it has become increasingly obvious that the bellicose King Hatabranx of the High Martians is the one driving his people to war.  Without his iron-fisted leadership and the threat posed by his hand picked band of thugs, his people’s will to fight may well falter, leaving the Hill Martians to wage war alone against the Crown.

The Captain and crew of The Indomitable are charged with the task of taking the fight behind enemy lines to directly assault King Hatabranx’s personal stronghold at Kraag Borovar.  Once there you are to subdue any enemy resistance, gain entry to the stronghold and take King Hatabranx into custody.  If he resists then you are authorized to use any force necessary to ensure that he is no longer a threat to Her Majesty’s Crown Colony on Mars._


----------



## Campbell (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm going to have to pull out of all of my games. The exams for my Monday/Wendesday and Tuesday/Thursday night classes got pushed back to Wendesday and Thursday the week of the con so I won't be making it to Gencon.


----------



## Rel (Aug 1, 2005)

Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to pull out of all of my games. The exams for my Monday and Tuesday night classes got pushed back to Thursday and Friday so I won't be making it to Gencon.




Aw, man, that sucks.  I'm sorry to hear it.  *goes to do his sad duty and remove Campbell from his games*


----------



## Psion (Aug 1, 2005)

Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to pull out of all of my games. The exams for my Monday/Wendesday and Tuesday/Thursday night classes got pushed back to Wendesday and Thursday the week of the con so I won't be making it to Gencon.




Bummer!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 1, 2005)

Well - I don't know what your plans for me are, Rel... but - I'd definately have fun with either of the female characters!!


----------



## Rel (Aug 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Well - I don't know what your plans for me are, Rel... but - I'd definately have fun with either of the female characters!!




I was sort of thinking of having you play Lizzie because there are good reasons why she might remain belowdecks during the early part of the adventure.  Depending on how many other people might sign up for the session, I might even give you the option of switching between those PC's in mid session.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I was sort of thinking of having you play Lizzie because there are good reasons why she might remain belowdecks during the early part of the adventure.  Depending on how many other people might sign up for the session, I might even give you the option of switching between those PC's in mid session.



 I'm happy with anything... Lizzie sounds like fun, and not just because we share a name.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Here is the cast of characters and blurb for my Sky Galleons game that I'll be running (twice) at GenCon.  I'll be letting those who have played previously reprise their roles (CL as Budrajah is the only one who qualifies from what I recall) but other than that feel free to express any interest you have in a particular character:
> 
> Elizabeth "Lizzie" Jameson - Daughter of the British Provisional Governor of Mars, this girl has seen more fighting and adventure than most soldiers in the Royal Army, much to the consternation of her father.  Her quick wits and quicker rapier have gotten her out of almost every scrape she's gotten herself into.
> 
> ...



 All the male characters are similarly fantastic. This looks like great fun! Tell me - have you ever made a regular campaign out of all of this? 

As for me specifically, I'd probably choose Captain Umbridge or Angus MacTaggert...


----------



## Rel (Aug 1, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> All the male characters are similarly fantastic. This looks like great fun! Tell me - have you ever made a regular campaign out of all of this?
> 
> As for me specifically, I'd probably choose Captain Umbridge or Angus MacTaggert...




I've noted your preference.

In answer to your question, no, I have not run this as a regular campaign for our weekly group.  A couple of the guys have expressed interest in playing such a game but so far I've found that Sky Galleons has really found a home as series of "one shot" games.  The "High Adventure" nature of the games I've run in the setting lends itself well to the fast pace and "jump right in" style of gaming at Game Days.

There is somewhat of an ongoing story though in the sense that this adventure follows after others these characters have undertaken.  This is the 5th such adventure in the series with the earlier titles being, _Defeat the Bismarck!, Pyramid Raiders of Mars, Sky Galleons of Venus and The Battle of Rorke's Drift_.  I have one or two local players who have participated in most or all of these earlier adventures.  Cthulhu's Librarian has played in the most recent two in the role of Budrajah Gurung and is slated to reprise that role again in _Assault on Kraag Borovar_.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, I just want to say that the idea is fantastic. I'm excited to play.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll play either Captain Umbridge or Tex Croft for the game I'm in.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Here is the cast of characters and blurb for my Sky Galleons game that I'll be running (twice) at GenCon.  I'll be letting those who have played previously reprise their roles (CL as Budrajah is the only one who qualifies from what I recall) but other than that feel free to express any interest you have in a particular character:




Yep, I'll be reprising Budraja again, please!


----------



## Ethernaut (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Rel, CL says you have a spot for me now. Yeah! Anyway, I'm good with any of the characters. If I had to pick a favorite, it would probably be "Tex" Croft.

Looking forward to driving out with you.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 2, 2005)

Rel, if another spot opens in our game I have a roommate who would like to play also.


----------



## Rel (Aug 2, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Rel, if another spot opens in our game I have a roommate who would like to play also.




Well, I expanded the pool of PC's to 6 and that's what got Ethernaut in to begin with.  But since Campbell had to drop out, that leaves one extra slot.  I need to check back through the thread and see if there was anybody else on my "waiting list" but I think that your roomie can probably have it.  Can you give me a name or handle for him/her?

I was assuming that the Universe and Queen D wanted to keep with Thursday since we'd already made those arrangements, but I may be incorrect in that assumption.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 3, 2005)

Please sign me up for Rel's Saturday night Sky Galleons game, if there's still one more slot left. Also sign me up for d20Dwarf's Midnight 2nd Edition Game on Saturday.

I'll sign up for more, and post my own GMing schedule, later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2005)

Due to time constraints and real life responsibilities I am not going to be able to finish my conversion for the Mud Sorcerer's Tomb. My sisters wedding is this weekend and is far more important to men than converting a module, so please drop my game Saturday 8/20. Also, please drop me from Crothian's game as I realize that I really don't have one day set aside for exploring the convention, which I'd like to do. Thanks.


----------



## Rel (Aug 5, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Due to time constraints and real life responsibilities I am not going to be able to finish my conversion for the Mud Sorcerer's Tomb. My sisters wedding is this weekend and is far more important to men than converting a module, so please drop my game Saturday 8/20. Also, please drop me from Crothian's game as I realize that I really don't have one day set aside for exploring the convention, which I'd like to do. Thanks.




I've left your game on the schedule for now, Frukathka, so that any of the players who were in it can easily see that it has been cancelled.  I'll remove it entirely once we're closer to GenCon.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well, I expanded the pool of PC's to 6 and that's what got Ethernaut in to begin with.  But since Campbell had to drop out, that leaves one extra slot.  I need to check back through the thread and see if there was anybody else on my "waiting list" but I think that your roomie can probably have it.  Can you give me a name or handle for him/her?
> 
> I was assuming that the Universe and Queen D wanted to keep with Thursday since we'd already made those arrangements, but I may be incorrect in that assumption.



 We need to stick with Thursday (if we're going to play Sky Galleons) because we're in True Dungeon on Saturday night.  But, if we don't end up finding enough enworlders, it'll just be a little extra time to see the dealers hall!


----------



## Rel (Aug 5, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> We need to stick with Thursday (if we're going to play Sky Galleons) because we're in True Dungeon on Saturday night.  But, if we don't end up finding enough enworlders, it'll just be a little extra time to see the dealers hall!




I think we'll find enough people.  I'm still hoping to browbeat fusangite into playing.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I think we'll find enough people.  I'm still hoping to browbeat fusangite into playing.



 Well, it's still on my calendar! I'll be there!


----------



## d20Dwarf (Aug 5, 2005)

Say, just an idea, but could someone from the ENnies or EN World with contacts at Gencon try to get TWO tables reserved for these EN World pickup games? 

Every year I play almost nothing but pickup games, and there is room after room of empty tables, but the rooms are ostensibly reserved for "Fudge/Torg/Fairie" games that simply could never fill the room. I know they have a couple of spots, and it will make things much easier on everyone if we could get them.


----------



## Rel (Aug 5, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Say, just an idea, but could someone from the ENnies or EN World with contacts at Gencon try to get TWO tables reserved for these EN World pickup games?
> 
> Every year I play almost nothing but pickup games, and there is room after room of empty tables, but the rooms are ostensibly reserved for "Fudge/Torg/Fairie" games that simply could never fill the room. I know they have a couple of spots, and it will make things much easier on everyone if we could get them.




This brings up a good point, that being where exactly these games are going to be held.  I'm a GenCon newb so I really have no clue but I was kind of assuming that a lot of them would wind up being held in somebody's hotel room.  If there are free tables to use in the Convention Center then that might be a more central location and it strikes me as being easier to play around a table rather than a battlemat spread out on somebody's bed anyway.

Regardless, should we assume that the GM's for these games will leave word at the ENWorld Booth as to precisely where their games will be held?  That would give us a single check-in point for those signed up or interested in such games.  Since I'm working the booth from noon-2:00 on Thursday, I could bring along the sign up sheet and leave it there for others to consult as things unfold.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Aug 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> This brings up a good point, that being where exactly these games are going to be held.  I'm a GenCon newb so I really have no clue but I was kind of assuming that a lot of them would wind up being held in somebody's hotel room.  If there are free tables to use in the Convention Center then that might be a more central location and it strikes me as being easier to play around a table rather than a battlemat spread out on somebody's bed anyway.
> 
> Regardless, should we assume that the GM's for these games will leave word at the ENWorld Booth as to precisely where their games will be held?  That would give us a single check-in point for those signed up or interested in such games.  Since I'm working the booth from noon-2:00 on Thursday, I could bring along the sign up sheet and leave it there for others to consult as things unfold.




Yeah, but it would be even better if we could get a couple of tables in one of the unused rooms as official tables. I usually end up grabbing an empty table somewhere anyway, but it's harder during the day, and it would be nice not to be hassled by the two Mechwarrior RPG players left in the world taking their chip out on us for playing a more popular game in *their* reserved room.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Regardless, should we assume that the GM's for these games will leave word at the ENWorld Booth as to precisely where their games will be held?  That would give us a single check-in point for those signed up or interested in such games.  Since I'm working the booth from noon-2:00 on Thursday, I could bring along the sign up sheet and leave it there for others to consult as things unfold.




There will be a Pickup Game Signup/Schedule book at the ENnies booth. Buttercup, I believe, is bringing it. So don't worry about that.


----------



## Rel (Aug 5, 2005)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it would be even better if we could get a couple of tables in one of the unused rooms as official tables. I usually end up grabbing an empty table somewhere anyway, but it's harder during the day, and it would be nice not to be hassled by the two Mechwarrior RPG players left in the world taking their chip out on us for playing a more popular game in *their* reserved room.




Oh I agree totally.  If we can already have the tables set aside then that will be golden.  But I could foresee situations where somebody (especially for the late night games that run until midnight or beyond) might want to play in their room.  If so then that's fine but the players need a way of finding that out.

CL, will Buttercup be incorporating the info in this thread into her book?  I'm assuming that she knows about the thread and all that but I just want to be sure.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 5, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> CL, will Buttercup be incorporating the info in this thread into her book?  I'm assuming that she knows about the thread and all that but I just want to be sure.




I don't know. Since you have been managing the thread, would you mind bringing a printout of the games and if they are not in the book already, you can add them? We'll probably be seeing Buttercup on Wednesday evening, so you can give the list to her then, or I can bring it on Thursday morning to the booth setup.


----------



## Rel (Aug 5, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I don't know. Since you have been managing the thread, would you mind bringing a printout of the games and if they are not in the book already, you can add them? We'll probably be seeing Buttercup on Wednesday evening, so you can give the list to her then, or I can bring it on Thursday morning to the booth setup.




No problem at all.

Folks, this means that there will be a hard deadline of the morning of Tuesday the 16th for signing up to run and play in games using this thread.  After that it will be printed and in my luggage so any further additions or changes will have to take place at GenCon.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Aug 10, 2005)

So...


----------



## francisca (Aug 10, 2005)

Was just looking at the Exhibit hall layout (http://www.gencon.com/displayindy.aspx?file=indy-exhibit-hall) 
No open gaming on the exhibit hall this year.


----------



## Rel (Aug 10, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> Was just looking at the Exhibit hall layout (http://www.gencon.com/displayindy.aspx?file=indy-exhibit-hall)
> No open gaming on the exhibit hall this year.




So for someone like me who does not know what exactly that means, what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 10, 2005)

That doesn't surprise me in the least. Open gaming is contrary to the idea that you must pay to play in events.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 10, 2005)

I guess it means they aren't going to allow companies to set up tables and chairs to demo their games?  Maybe that's what it's means.


----------



## francisca (Aug 10, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> So for someone like me who does not know what exactly that means, what exactly does that mean?



Last year, they had a bunch of tables in the exhibit hall for folks to sit down and run games at.  This year, they don't.


----------



## Rel (Aug 10, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I guess it means they aren't going to allow companies to set up tables and chairs to demo their games?  Maybe that's what it's means.




If so then that's just plain stupid and I would suspect will cause an incredible uproar among exhibitors.

I'm guessing what it really means is that there isn't a big room full of tables where you can just go play any game you want.  In terms of the impact on this thread full of pickup games, that would probably mean that we'll need to work out locations for each game that don't rely upon the convention center itself.  That would most likely result in most pickup games taking place in somebody's hotel room.

But I'm just talking out my buttocks here and hope that someone more experienced with GenCon will soon arrive, hold my hand and say, "It will all be ok, Rel."


----------



## francisca (Aug 10, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If so then that's just plain stupid and I would suspect will cause an incredible uproar among exhibitors.
> 
> I'm guessing what it really means is that there isn't a big room full of tables where you can just go play any game you want.  In terms of the impact on this thread full of pickup games, that would probably mean that we'll need to work out locations for each game that don't rely upon the convention center itself.  That would most likely result in most pickup games taking place in somebody's hotel room.
> 
> But I'm just talking out my buttocks here and hope that someone more experienced with GenCon will soon arrive, hold my hand and say, "It will all be ok, Rel."



Well, in 2003, there was a bit of moaning and groaning about the lack of areas for open gaming.  I think it was justified.  So last year, they had some tables on the showroom floor.  I think it had more to do with lack of vendors than response to complaints, but they were there.  When I passed them, there were mostly people playing CCGs or eating, and typically weren't full.  (of course, I was hardly in the hall on saturday).  So, this year, either: GC decided they weren't needed, or exhibitor floorspace is up vs. last year.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 10, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> So for someone like me who does not know what exactly that means, what exactly does that mean?




I'm not sure it means much of anything.  GenCon is still fairly new to Indy, and Peter Adkison keeps trying new things every year.  I certainly wouldn't assume there is any ulterior motive behind it.

Last year there were tables set up in the lobbies and common spaces of all the hotels which were near the convention center.  Finding a place to play a pick-up game won't be all that difficult.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 10, 2005)

Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to pull out of all of my games. The exams for my Monday/Wendesday and Tuesday/Thursday night classes got pushed back to Wendesday and Thursday the week of the con so I won't be making it to Gencon.




I see.  I'll go and remove your name from the Ennies booth volunteer list then.  Glad I popped into this thread, or I wouldn't have known.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 10, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I'm not sure it means much of anything. GenCon is still fairly new to Indy, and Peter Adkison keeps trying new things every year. I certainly wouldn't assume there is any ulterior motive behind it.
> 
> Last year there were tables set up in the lobbies and common spaces of all the hotels which were near the convention center. Finding a place to play a pick-up game won't be all that difficult.






It just means that they sold the space to exhibitors, I'd wager. I doubt there'll be "game police" coming around to break up non-feepaying games or anything. 

As others have said, this is nothing to worry about, and not an anti-free gaming conspiracy. 

After all, it's not a conspiracy unless it involves obelisks on the moon and the Council on Foreign Relations.


----------



## francisca (Aug 10, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> It just means that they sold the space to exhibitors, I'd wager. I doubt there'll be "game police" coming around to break up non-feepaying games or anything.
> 
> As others have said, this is nothing to worry about, and not an anti-free gaming conspiracy.
> 
> After all, it's not a conspiracy unless it involves obelisks on the moon and the Council on Foreign Relations.



I concur.  Of course, I am wearing my tinfoil hat right now......


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 10, 2005)

To Buttercup and CL...

Are we going to finish that sewage crawl?


----------



## Campbell (Aug 11, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I see. I'll go and remove your name from the Ennies booth volunteer list then. Glad I popped into this thread, or I wouldn't have known.



I'm sorry about not cross-posting Buttercup. I'm not sure what was going through my mind.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 11, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> I concur.  Of course, I am wearing my tinfoil hat right now......



 I heard that putting the foil on your *lampshades* is actually the best way to deflect mind control rays. Seriously - I did hear that. 

I love www.coasttocoastam.com .


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 11, 2005)

Is anyone interested in my Sunday morning HARP game?  If not, I may not bother to bring my HARP books.  Trying to figure out what all I'm gonna take. (It's getting close!!)

Of course, I could just leave them in the room, versus wagging them around all over the place.

Is anyone even going to be there Sunday morning?


----------



## Rel (Aug 11, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Is anyone even going to be there Sunday morning?




I'll definately be there that day but I'm minding the ENWorld Booth in the morning.  I was leaving the afternoon open on the off chance that Piratecat might be running a game then...


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 11, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> It just means that they sold the space to exhibitors, I'd wager. I doubt there'll be "game police" coming around to break up non-feepaying games or anything.
> 
> As others have said, this is nothing to worry about, and not an anti-free gaming conspiracy.
> 
> After all, it's not a conspiracy unless it involves obelisks on the moon and the Council on Foreign Relations.




Right.  It just means there isn't extra space in the main Exhibit Hall itself.  At least two years ago they had an entire extra room set aside for open gaming.  Not sure about last year or this year, but I suspect there will be plenty of open tables here and there -- might still take some coordinating to make sure people meet up in the right spot


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 11, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> To Buttercup and CL...
> 
> Are we going to finish that sewage crawl?




If we can find the time, I'd be up for it. 

But didn't I burn everything up with a well-placed fireball last year?


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 12, 2005)

Rel,

Count me in for Sky Galleons of Mars!  

Thanks!


----------



## Rel (Aug 12, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> Count me in for Sky Galleons of Mars!
> 
> Thanks!




I'm going to assume that you mean the Thursday afternoon game since the Saturday night game is full.  Could you confirm that for me?


----------



## Psion (Aug 12, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> It just means that they sold the space to exhibitors, I'd wager.




That's not a bad thing... could mean that lots of exhibitors have lots to sell, and lots of capital, so they either or both have been having a good year or are expecting another one next year.

Or the DVD pirates are back in force.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 12, 2005)

Buttercup posted this thread recently about getting into contact with people at the Con/finding pickup games at the ENnies booth...

Thought I'd link it just in case.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume that you mean the Thursday afternoon game since the Saturday night game is full.  Could you confirm that for me?




Yes. Thursday.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be running a bunch of games! I'll probably stick with an D&D Eversink game set in my campaign world, and Adventure! d20 game, and maybe something else if I get particularly motivated. 

Now I have to decide when those are going to be. Does anyone know (and can they please post) when the scheduled RPGA slots run?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 13, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> If we can find the time, I'd be up for it.
> 
> But didn't I burn everything up with a well-placed fireball last year?




Hmmm, that much I remember, but may be more stuff going on...yeah, lucky stiff


----------



## Elephant (Aug 13, 2005)

Go ahead and remove the Lone Wolf game - I'm going to drop it due to lack of interest.


----------



## Rel (Aug 13, 2005)

Elephant said:
			
		

> Go ahead and remove the Lone Wolf game - I'm going to drop it due to lack of interest.




Taken care of.  If you've already got the game together, I'd suggest bringing it along anyway.  You never know when a group might express interest at one of the many gatherings of ENWorlders.


----------



## derbacher (Aug 13, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'll be running a bunch of games! I'll probably stick with an D&D Eversink game set in my campaign world, and Adventure! d20 game, and maybe something else if I get particularly motivated.
> 
> Now I have to decide when those are going to be. Does anyone know (and can they please post) when the scheduled RPGA slots run?



The RPGA schedule can be found here.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 13, 2005)

I hope everyone who needs to sees this (but I hope to make a new thread if necessary)

*Star Thugs* is cancelled due to a catastrophic series of file corruption in my computer 

It would take way too long to get it all re-done, so unless I manage to get something else together (that is _really_ rules light) using the same storyline--and I don't see this happening due to time constraints--it might behoove those who were playing to consider the slot "open" now.

Sorry for the short notice 

*Giant Monster Rampage* (Kaiju vs Heavy Metal Guys) is still go.


----------



## Rel (Aug 14, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *Star Thugs* is cancelled due to a catastrophic series of file corruption in my computer
> 
> *Giant Monster Rampage* (Kaiju vs Heavy Metal Guys) is still go.




TB, neither of these games were ever on this schedule (a fact that I'm sure you're aware of) but if you decide to run something in place of Star Thugs and want to post it here then you're more than welcome.  We're coming down to the wire but there's still time to get some folks signed up early.

Sorry to hear about the computer problems.  I know your pain (only for me it was my accounting system for the company I own   ).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

Quick question: _Where are the games going to be played?_


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 14, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'll be running a bunch of games! I'll probably stick with an D&D Eversink game set in my campaign world, and Adventure! d20 game, and maybe something else if I get particularly motivated.




Any chance you'll be running something on Thursday night, say 7-midnight? TB cancelled his game, so I'm free at that time. Got a few options, but I'm curious to see what else might be running at that time.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 14, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Any chance you'll be running something on Thursday night, say 7-midnight? TB cancelled his game, so I'm free at that time. Got a few options, but I'm curious to see what else might be running at that time.



Rel's ORCZ! game still has some openings...


----------



## Psion (Aug 14, 2005)

Rel, please cancel the Spycraft game.

I may still bring the book to run as a contingency, but I've had some cancellations and I may be better off spending my time working on the T20 adventure.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 14, 2005)

Rel, can you erase my staurday game since there is zero interest in that?

And can you add * Paranoia: Orc and Pie * Thursday 7pm-midnight.  So far Dextra and Buttercup are playing I think.


----------



## Rel (Aug 14, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Rel, please cancel the Spycraft game.
> 
> I may still bring the book to run as a contingency, but I've had some cancellations and I may be better off spending my time working on the T20 adventure.




I'll mark it as cancelled but at last check it looks like you still have four players signed up for it.


----------



## Psion (Aug 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'll mark it as cancelled but at last check it looks like you still have four players signed up for it.




Ghostwind had to cancel and if I was a betting man I bet Tom Knauss had the same contingency.


----------



## romp (Aug 15, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Ghostwind had to cancel and if I was a betting man I bet Tom Knauss had the same contingency.




I would like to play in it, I did not sign up for any of the "official" games since this is my first year and do not want to put myself into anything I might later want out of, but Spycraft sounds really fun. I will sign up if its in the booth.


----------



## Psion (Aug 15, 2005)

romp said:
			
		

> I would like to play in it, I did not sign up for any of the "official" games since this is my first year and do not want to put myself into anything I might later want out of, but Spycraft sounds really fun. I will sign up if its in the booth.




Disregard prior response... I think I am going to go with my gut instinct and consider the game cancelled unless I do a ton of reading and planning tomorrow...


----------



## francisca (Aug 15, 2005)

Ok, so I've been lugging around an old-school Basic/Expert D&D adventure since GenCon '03, and haven't run it due to scheduling conflicts and/or better things to do.  Since Star Thugs was eaten by file corruption, and I had to cancel the game I was planning on bringing (Conan d20), I guess I'll offer up my B/X game to anyone who wants to stroll down memory lane.  It's a fairly basic town/dungeon/"thinly veiled mystery" affair for 4-6 characters of 4th - 6th level (pre-gens provided).  It will be largely by the book, including group initiative, done old-school style, and could last 2.5-5 hours, depending on the pace of the group and how much I screw with you embellish the adventure between now and then.

There are a couple of opportunities for me to run it: 
--Thursday night, after the exhibit hall closes.
--Friday afternoon about 4-ish, though I'd rather be walking about with a fistful of generics looking for Reaper Warlord or other games.
--Saturday afternoon/early evening, depending on which slot we get when we advance in the DCC Tourney (yes, I am talking trash).
--Wednesday night, which is still up in the air whether me and my buddy will be there.

So, if there is interest, I'll be pleased as punch to run it, multiple times if there is call for it.


----------



## romp (Aug 15, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Alright fine.
> 
> Rel, restore my game and if Romp can make the 5-9 slot, sign him up. Don't forget to cancel Ghostwind.
> 
> Does anyone signing up particularly care if the game is DI or not? There are some conversions up already, but much of it is snakey and it may be all I can handle to get the core book running.




nahh, would love to play in Spycraft, do not care at all if its DI or just plain old Spycraft, just focus on the T20 game if you want, I would love to be in that if u have openings for it.

oh yeah, do u need us to do pre made characters? I do not have the book so that hurts me unless you want to make one for me, if you want to focus on the T20 game then go ahead and cancel. Rel's SkyGalleons and Crothian's Paranoia game will be running  then so I have options...


----------



## Psion (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, Romp, I am going to seriously going to have to consider if I am ready to make a go of this, but for the time being, consider the session cancelled. I'll finish planning out my T20 game and see how much time I have left, but it seems that I need to understand Spycraft 2.0 better before I can run it "at its best".

Of course, this could all change if I start making characters and come up with a killer idea and decide I just have to run it.


----------



## romp (Aug 15, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Well, Romp, I am going to seriously going to have to consider if I am ready to make a go of this, but for the time being, consider the session cancelled. I'll finish planning out my T20 game and see how much time I have left, but it seems that I need to understand Spycraft 2.0 better before I can run it "at its best".
> 
> Of course, this could all change if I start making characters and come up with a killer idea and decide I just have to run it.




kewl     sign me up for Rel's Thurs Sky Galleons game and Crothians' Paranoia game. I would like to sign up for the Fri T20 game if at all possible


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 15, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Well, Romp, I am going to seriously going to have to consider if I am ready to make a go of this, but for the time being, consider the session cancelled. I'll finish planning out my T20 game and see how much time I have left, but it seems that I need to understand Spycraft 2.0 better before I can run it "at its best".
> 
> Of course, this could all change if I start making characters and come up with a killer idea and decide I just have to run it.




Figure on an average of one and a half hours per character for generation of career level 7 characters. It's the gear that's the problem.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 15, 2005)

E.N. Publishing will hopefully be putting "The Ironics" on sale today or tomorrow. It's a book with a ton of pre-made PCs at 5th, 10th, and 15th level. I'm thinking of running a pick-up game some time Saturday evening, open to anyone who gets a copy of the book and prints out their favorite of the characters. I just popped in this thread (a bit late, I know), so if someone a bit more up to date could tell me if there's anything else going on around 4pm on Saturday, I'd be grateful.

The pick-up game would probably be one of the 8 epic tombs from my personal campaign setting, including the lead-up required to get there.

Thankee.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't feel comfortable asking this of y'all, but if any kind soul happens to be around Hasbro's booth(s) when they're giving away the Gencon exclusive Nerak figure for the Heroscape board/minis game, it would be awesome if you could pick one up and give to any guy/gal in a Heroscape.net T-shirt you see.
There are a lot of big fans of the game that will probably not get that figure, and any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, and I hope all your games are a ton of fun!
Sorry to take a minute of your time.


----------



## francisca (Aug 15, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> I don't feel comfortable asking this of y'all, but if any kind soul happens to be around Hasbro's booth(s) when they're giving away the Gencon exclusive Nerak figure for the Heroscape board/minis game, it would be awesome if you could pick one up and give to any guy/gal in a Heroscape.net T-shirt you see.
> There are a lot of big fans of the game that will probably not get that figure, and any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks, and I hope all your games are a ton of fun!
> Sorry to take a minute of your time.



Wow!  Didn't know about that.  I'll have to go pick one up for myself.  Thanks!


----------



## Psion (Aug 15, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Figure on an average of one and a half hours per character for generation of career level 7 characters. It's the gear that's the problem.




Really? I thought the 2.0 rules looked like they were making gear selection easy.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 15, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Really? I thought the 2.0 rules looked like they were making gear selection easy.




It's a bit misleading because you have to flip back and forth between so many different tables. Very time consuming. If you are doing a first level character, it's not bad. But when you do mid level and above, you see that there are real problems with how the book is laid out in the gear chapter.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 15, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> I don't feel comfortable asking this of y'all, but if any kind soul happens to be around Hasbro's booth(s) when they're giving away the Gencon exclusive Nerak figure for the Heroscape board/minis game, it would be awesome if you could pick one up and give to any guy/gal in a Heroscape.net T-shirt you see.
> There are a lot of big fans of the game that will probably not get that figure, and any help would be greatly appreciated.




Thanks for the heads up! Do you know when they will be giving it away, or is it randomly thoroughout the convention?


----------



## Rel (Aug 15, 2005)

romp said:
			
		

> kewl     sign me up for Rel's Thurs Sky Galleons game and Crothians' Paranoia game. I would like to sign up for the Fri T20 game if at all possible




I added you to my Thursday Sky Galleons game and Crothian's Paranoia game.  I seem to recall Psion saying that his T20 game was full so I'll hold off on adding you to that one for now.


----------



## Rel (Aug 15, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I just popped in this thread (a bit late, I know), so if someone a bit more up to date could tell me if there's anything else going on around 4pm on Saturday, I'd be grateful.




RW, check the first post in the thread.  It contains a schedule that I'm updating constantly.


----------



## Rel (Aug 15, 2005)

Announcement!

Just a reminder that I'll be checking this thread late tonight and again first thing in the morning.  At that time I'll be printing the schedule and packing it with my stuff to go to GenCon.  After that time all changes will have to be made at the con.  The pickup game book at the ENWorld booth is the place to do that.


----------



## Psion (Aug 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I added you to my Thursday Sky Galleons game and Crothian's Paranoia game.  I seem to recall Psion saying that his T20 game was full so I'll hold off on adding you to that one for now.




Go ahead and add him. I think I have 8 pregens, and I think we ran with 8 last time.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 15, 2005)

Piratecat's Games running at Gen Con

We'll have signups for these at the ENnie booth as well, of course. Come game with me! All games will meet at the EN World booth.

Thur 2pm-6pm: "A lazy day in Eversink." _As agents for one of the great Mercantile houses of Eversink, you're used to corruption and politics. How bad could today be?  Just wait to find out. . ._  D&D, six players, characters provided.

Fri 10am-*2pm*: "A lazy day in Eversink." _As agents for one of the great Mercantile houses of Eversink, you're used to corruption and politics. How bad could today be?  Just wait to find out. . ._  D&D, six players, characters provided.

Sat 2pm-6pm: "Mace Hunter and the Fountain of Youth."  _Zeppelins! Pygmies! Tommy guns! Femme Fatales! And a missing archeologist whose absence spells big trouble for Mace Hunter and his intrepid band of adventurers. _Adventure! d20 (1930s pulp), all rules will be taught, seven players, characters provided.


----------



## Rel (Aug 15, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Piratecat's Games running at Gen Con
> 
> We'll have signups for these at the ENnie booth as well, of course. Come game with me! All games will meet at the EN World booth.
> 
> ...




Given that the Round Robin game looks as though it may not happen, I'd like to reserve a spot in the Mace Hunter and the Fountain of Youth game.

I would humbly suggest to der_kluge that we consider moving the Round Robin game to Sunday morning in place of his HARP game (which didn't seem to garner much response).  I would tend to bet that a lot of the folks left at GenCon by Sunday morning might be ready for the laid back, no-prep-required game like the Round Robin game.


----------



## Rel (Aug 15, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> [Fri 10am-6pm: "A lazy day in Eversink."




PC, did you mean this to effectively run all day or are you running it twice or what?


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 15, 2005)

I would love to play in "A lazy day in Eversink," but I'm signed up for a booth-shift for Friday afternoon.  I might see if anyone wants to trade with me, so that I can get a slot in here; or if this is a game that will happen in shifts, I might see if I can get one shift in.

Daniel


----------



## Nareau (Aug 15, 2005)

I would love to join PC's games on Friday and Saturday!  Unfortunately, I'm in the same boat as Piel; we're manning the ENWorld booth on Friday during that time.  But if anyone else wants to swap, I'm totally game.

I'll also vote for doing the RR game on Sunday.

Spider


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 15, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Piratecat's Games running at Gen Con
> 
> Thur 2pm-6pm: "A lazy day in Eversink." _As agents for one of the great Mercantile houses of Eversink, you're used to corruption and politics. How bad could today be?  Just wait to find out. . ._  D&D, six players.




Pkitty, I'd like to join the Thursday game. And darn you, but I think I might not be getting any of the free booze at the hotel thanks to you. 

I'm guessing you're providing characters, but what do you recommend the players bring? Aside from "dice and imagination."


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> PC, did you mean this to effectively run all day or are you running it twice or what?




Good catch - that should be 10am - 2pm. It's a 4 hour game. Sorry for the confusion!

Pielorinho and Spider are working 2-4pm, so you should be just fine.

RangerWickett, I recommend you bring dice and imagination. And maybe a player's handbook, since I may not have one. And a hankering for maneuvering through political factions. But mostly dice and imagination.


----------



## Nareau (Aug 15, 2005)

Excellent, then definately sign us both up!  Now I'm <i>really</i> excited about GenCon.  

Spider


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 15, 2005)

Ooh, political games?  I HATE political games!

any second, my players will come along and kill me.

Looking forward to it!
Daniel


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 15, 2005)

Glorious. The more the merrier - this will be fun!


----------



## Rel (Aug 15, 2005)

Ok, I think I'm caught up for the moment with all the changes.  I encourage everyone to check the schedule to see if I got it right, because if I didn't you don't get your money back.

You'll have the rest of tonight to make any changes or additions and then this puppy gets printed in the morning.


----------



## Matchstick (Aug 15, 2005)

Howdy PC!  If you have a spot open on Friday and Saturday I'd love to participate in the games!


----------



## romp (Aug 16, 2005)

Rel -  put me in for PC's Sat. Mace Hunter Game - that will fill my schedule up quite nicely, this is going to be a blast!      now back to packing for the con   yippee!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 16, 2005)

Rel, can you please move me from your Saturday night game to your Thursday Sky Galleons game. I realize this means dropping from Jesters game. I want to be able to watch those movies at GenCon.


----------



## Urbanmech (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd love to play in the Thursday afternoon game if there is still room available.  Though I may have to leave a little early to make a 6 PM Living Death game.


----------



## Rel (Aug 16, 2005)

Urbanmech said:
			
		

> I'd love to play in the Thursday afternoon game if there is still room available.  Though I may have to leave a little early to make a 6 PM Living Death game.




I'm assuming that you meant Piratecat's Thursday afternoon game and that's where I put you.


----------



## Pielorinho (Aug 16, 2005)

Can I yoink that slot in your Saturday Sky Galleons game, Rel?
Daniel


----------



## Rel (Aug 16, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Can I yoink that slot in your Saturday Sky Galleons game, Rel?
> Daniel




Why I think you just did! 

And the "Mini-Mod" in me has always wanted to say this so...

Thread closed, people!

I'm printing this baby and I'll see all of you at GenCon.  You can make any further changes to the schedule then.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, that's a nice selection of games we managed to organize this year-Nice going people! And big thanks to Rel for organizing this thread!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll close and unstick this thread, so that no one signs up late.  All additional signup will be done at the EN World booth.

Thanks, Rel!


----------

